# Showtime and HBO PPV: Floyd Mayweather vs Manny Pacquiao RBR



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

It's the Fight of the Century, ladies:






All roads end here...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

woah woah woah.....who said you get to start the greatest thread in WBF history?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> woah woah woah.....who said you get to start the greatest thread in WBF history?


my balls, ******. what are u gonna do about it?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> my balls, ******. what are u gonna do about it?


I'm going to post in it, but not during the fight, only after


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'm going to post in it, but not during the fight, only after


like that, bro? why u gotta be a hater like that?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Toooo early mods DELETE


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

@Trash Bags This means you better put up some @Intentional Butt type RBR posts.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> @Trash Bags This means you better put up some @Intentional Butt type RBR posts.


man, i'm probably gonna be too busy watching the fight. im so excited!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Good luck to @bballchump11 Leon Cellz HOI pimp c tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> Good luck to @bballchump11 Leon Cellz HOI pimp c tonight


thanks man. It's the fight of my life


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd picked Itzaknockout to win the Kentucky Derby.....he lost


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

there's probably at least 30 million Americans watching this today


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> there's probably at least 30 million Americans watching this today


Let's hope Floyd comes to fight, and doesn't stink out the joint like Wlad. The sport of boxing can't afford another high-profle snooze-fest.

Fingers crossed that Manny can cut off the ring and really take it to him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> there's probably at least 30 million Americans watching this today


What the Kentucky Derby? probably more.
I don't see this PPV breaking records.
I might be wrong, but I don't see it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Also psyched to see Jesse Hart. Dat boy is SERIOUS.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy crap, Hart already fought. How is that even possible? The guy was 17 (14) - 0, and fighting an undefeated opponent for 3 minor titles, and they didn't even broadcast it on the main card?

What the flipping FUCK?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Holy crap, Hart already fought. How is that even possible? The guy was 17 (14) - 0, and fighting an undefeated opponent for 3 minor titles, and they didn't even broadcast it on the main card?
> 
> What the flipping FUCK?


I saw it. :theretherebogo
Was literally the first fight on the undercard.

He needs to learn how to pace himself, also his badly outmatched opponent didn't taste the canvas.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I saw it. :theretherebogo
> Was literally the first fight on the undercard.
> 
> *He needs to learn how to pace himself,* also his badly outmatched opponent didn't taste the canvas.


Yes, I agree. that has been a problem for his entire pro career. He also has (somewhat rare) moments of sloppiness, going for foolish shots. I'm dying to see if he's tightened things up a little & improved his balance. I think with the right trainer, this guy can eventually win every belt in the division.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we are.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What the Kentucky Derby? probably more.
> I don't see this PPV breaking records.
> I might be wrong, but I don't see it.


It should break revenue records. Damn shame they couldn't work something out with CBS to show this on free TV and charge through the nose for advertising spots.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yes, I agree. that has been a problem for his entire pro career. He also has (somewhat rare) moments of sloppiness, going for foolish shots. I'm dying to see i he's tightened things up a little & improved his balance. I think with the right trainer, this guy can eventually win every belt in the division.


He looks like he has potential.his opponent was dire and hart was feeling the 'walk him down' style of jimimenz.

Chris Pearson has just been on and stunk the place out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> It should break revenue records. Damn shame they couldn't work something out with CBS to show this on free TV and charge through the nose for advertising spots.


That what I would have tried to do.
2 ad spots per break
Earlier ad spots cost the most
sponsor ring walks
sponser the ring
CBS
They probably get damn near Super bowl numbers and make a killing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

60" Plasma with surround sound using Dish has such great quality.. Can't wait for this shit. Recording this shit so I can rejudge if there is any controversy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

It's time!!! RIP Pactards. 
TMT!!!


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> thanks man. It's the fight of my life


You stepping into the ring? :rolleyes

Just found out a beer event I'm going to will have it. I was just gonna download it after the fact....


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wow, there is hardly anyone there.. i'll be laughing empty seats for the biggest fight because greedy tickets re-sellers.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Thought the Loma fight would have been the one right before MayPac


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> It's time!!! RIP Pactards.
> TMT!!!


Hey Dummy, Marquez already put to sleep the pactards..

I'm hoping Pacquiao knocks out the Flomos who live life through mayweather.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a shitty undercard. We have two non-competitive fights coming up If they end up being competitive, it will raise questions about Loma and LSC.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Thought the Loma fight would have been the one right before MayPac


They probably figure Leo has a better chance of winning via a crowd-friendly KO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

In on history. Hopefully the first 2 fights are over quick I can't wait for the main event.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Tecate ring babes are wearing far too much clothing.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Iiiits showtime


----------



## jorodz (Sep 14, 2012)

where the hell is the crowd? get to your seats you fucking heathens


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Loma vs Walters in the works!:happy


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Oh thank god vasyl did something with his hair


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PR fighter winning this round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oh thank god vasyl did something with his hair


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

2-0 for the Rican. He's touching Loma upstairs and down


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Rodriguez just take the first 2 rounds?
I think you could easily score them for him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomas looking real average in there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rodriguez won both rounds


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PR doing real good.. We might have a new PR to look out for much better then the over hyped bum Dulorme.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Loma just showed he's in a different class. He should try and end this early.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> 2-0 for the Rican. He's touching Loma upstairs and down


Agreed. Rodriguez has surprising speed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma is waking up now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn LOMA is going to own this dude.

3-1 PR winning.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

The scorecards are moot now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Loam starting to really sit down on his punches. I think they just let him out of his cage. :smile


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Wow


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Rican has defeat stamped on his face. He doesn't want to fight to win anymore.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jim is gushing again. someone get the mop.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

He had enough warnings ...smh


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vasyl owning now. Warning signs for the PR!

Dirty as fuck!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Haha sick moves by Loma


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3-2 Lomachenko.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Referees garbage!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Referees garbage!!


He's the best money can buy. (especially with a suitcase full of cash, tucked under his hotel bed.)


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma just taking over. Impressive. You can see in Rodriguez's eyes it is just a matter of time.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

fight as good as over


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Rican down. He don't want anymore.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Rican down. He don't want anymore.


yep...hes had enough


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

lol yeah he gave up


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Thank god that's over. Hopefully LSC blows away TBA so we can watch what we came here for


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kind of surprised his corner didn't stop it. Could have saved the kid a few punches and some pride.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thank god that's over. Hopefully LSC blows away TBA so we can watch what we came here for


I'm kinda' hoping Leo trips on the way into the ring and knocks himself out.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Took a knee


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

holy fucking FUCK!!!....just had a small power cut....this is not good lol


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm kinda' hoping Leo trips on the way into the ring and knocks himself out.


The floor would be the most lively opponent he's faced in years.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Who tha hell is Jose Cayano ?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jinke's looking kinda' hot tonight.

I dunno what she's wearing though. somebody spilled red wine on her dress?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hitman in the house.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kush said:


> Took a knee


He just quit. Loma death by 1000 small punches.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Sting in the house: Douchebag alert.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LSC should've just picked out someone from the audience to fight. This guy took the fight on 1 week notice and isn't even a Feather himself.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

LSC walking into the ring, Rigo's fans start whining in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

i need a time machine to go to the future. Can't take this pressure.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn, that ring girl looks like a dude.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Vic said:


> Who tha hell is Jose Cayano ?


A mexican club fighter who has been on TV Azteca a few times. He shouldn't put up much of a fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> LSC walking into the ring, Rigo's fans start whining in 3, 2, 1.....


Maybe Rigo should become a garbage man so LSC would finally fight him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Glen Trowbrideg & Russle Mora, together again !


Man, in Las Vegas they don't even CARE how obvious the corruption is.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> A mexican club fighter who has been on TV Azteca a few times. He shouldn't put up much of a fight.


Just coming from a defeat against another bum who was coming off 3 loses in a row.
Business nowadays.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This shouldn't go beyond 3...this is embarrassing on this historic card


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Maybe Rigo should become a garbage man so LSC would finally fight him.


On cue:lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

at least he has a beard on him. shit


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> On cue:lol:


:lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Not a bad fight for a mismatch.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

is Cruz holding back with his punches or does he always fight like this?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

My ***** denzel


----------



## kainissobra (Mar 18, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> LSC walking into the ring, Rigo's fans start whining in 3, 2, 1.....


You don't have to be a Rigo fan to know this is a huge mismatch in one of the biggest fights in boxing.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I think he has the Bryan Vera gameplan. Get your brains bashed in until the guys hands break/he gets tired and then pounce.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Santa Duck next opponents already lining up for his next fight...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

LSC is such an average fighter he push he gets Rigo or even many of the guys Rigo has fought would give him hell


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Not a mark on this dude...the Librado Andrade punch absorption technique


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How badly would Lomachenko beat LSC?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

kainissobra said:


> You don't have to be a Rigo fan to know this is a huge mismatch in one of the biggest fights in boxing.


And so was the previous one. Shitty undercard, is that your point?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

They not only found a cab driver for Santa Duck, they found a very small cab driver.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> How badly would Lomachenko beat LSC?


Justin Juuko vs Floyd Mayweather all over again


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This shouldn't go beyond 3...this is embarrassing on this historic card


LSC trying to make it more competitive that it really is. Poor old mate has not a single advantage.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Loma beats both LSC and Rigo.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Brits... be honest. How many of you are degenerate gamblers?


----------



## kainissobra (Mar 18, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> And so was the previous one. Shitty undercard, is that your point?


Terrible. This fight is a bit worse considering this opponent is from a lower weight class. The point is he should be getting flak considering this is the third really overmatched opponent he's faced.


----------



## cmnova04 (May 3, 2015)

Ugh the site i donate to for streams is now forbidden, any good samaritan care to PM to assist?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

kainissobra said:


> Terrible. This fight is a bit worse considering this opponent is from a lower weight class. The point is he should be getting flak considering this is the third really overmatched opponent he's faced.


And had only 2 weeks notice...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that a midget or a child behind Floyd?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

kainissobra said:


> Terrible. This fight is a bit worse considering this opponent is from a lower weight class. The point is he should be getting flak considering this is the third really overmatched opponent he's faced.


Where the hell have you been hiding, he gets plenty of deserved flak.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cayetano deserves serious props for his effort


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And your tongues rotten out from cotton mouth


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn, Rigo would school Santa Cruz so easily.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Hope Cayetano pulls the upset.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Main event started yet?
Gonna be tough for this card to top the Clips putting the Spurs out by 2pt on a CP3 layup with 1 second left.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Main event started yet?
> Gonna be tough for this card to top the Clips putting the Spurs out by 2pt on a CP3 layup with 1 second left.


No. Santa Cruz vs Caetano, round 8 now.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> And your tongues rotten out from cotton mouth


You narrating, Bball? In a good place bro? Mellow man mellow


----------



## kainissobra (Mar 18, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Where the hell have you been hiding, he gets plenty of deserved flak.


I know he is and it is deserved. Singling out Rigo fans when it is readily apparent that there is something to complain about makes it seem like you're invalidating valid fan gripes.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Main event started yet?
> Gonna be tough for this card to top the Clips putting the Spurs out by 2pt on a CP3 layup with 1 second left.


You've missed the most riveting fight ever. Santa Cruz has been working a heavy bag that moves for the last 8 rounds.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Santa Cruz is a punk ass bitch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lsc drawing this out intentionally. He would be mad not to have money on this fught


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck happened to BN24/ESB? Trying to get to the RbR there. I'm assuming the servers are loaded or something. Shit, doesn't let me even get on the news page. Either that or my net sucks, but if it was that bad, CHB wouldn't work either. :think


----------



## Ramon Rojo (May 16, 2013)

#Moneyteam


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope you all have a good main event RBR.
I'll be out for the evening. Not trying to watch this BS


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

final round


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Lsc drawing this out intentionally. He would be mad not to have money on this fught


Nah, Cayetano is just not willing to be KO'd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Santa Cruz making a lot of casuals bored around the world ffs :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My god, they're actually defending LSC's performance due to HIM only having 1 week to prepare.


Shameless.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

this is so embarrassing for LSC.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, turns out they did a smart thing and made the forum only accessible to members. At least I think because I tried to forum when it came up and it made me log in.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

That was embarrassing for LSC...


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Marky Mark!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

LSC was suppose to impress casuals, those who don't know the Cayetano history...instead he looked ordinary .
Good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Mares/LSC is going to be pretty damn competitive. Both have definitely regressed. LSC has been taking TOO many soft touches. Mijares was his last good win.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LeoSantaSuck.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know... I really enjoyed that fight personally. I like a good clash of styles and it was a really good undercard fight, thanks to Cayetano who didn't follow the script.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hope you all have a good main event RBR.
> I'll be out for the evening. Not trying to watch this BS


why not? no closet gays?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

what's the ETA on walkouts? and the fight starting?


----------



## Ramon Rojo (May 16, 2013)

Will Pacman be considered the greatest boxer of all times if he wins.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownies said:


> I don't know... I really enjoyed that fight personally. I like a good clash of styles and it was a really good undercard fight, thanks to Cayetano who didn't follow the script.


It was not that bad but Santa Cruz was supposed to destroy this guy and impress fans that donÂ´t know him so I feel like it actualy worked against him in that sense.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No interview with Cayetano?

The dude certainly earned it. Fuck HBO.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Here It comesssss


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Ramon Rojo said:


> Will Pacman be considered the greatest boxer of all times if he wins.


Some might try to argue it, but I don't think either fighter will warrant that accolade regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, giving the truth about LSC. "You regress if you don't up the level of competition"--from Malignaggi.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Leo is embarrassing, I remember seeing him a few years back thinking he had so much potential.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ramon Rojo said:


> Will Pacman be considered the greatest boxer of all times if he wins.


Top 5 probably.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Vic said:


> It was not that bad but Santa Cruz was supposed to destroy this guy and impress fans that donï¿½t know him so I feel like it actualy worked against him in that sense.


It was a lose-lose situation for LSC once he took this fight. He better up his competition.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hey Dummy, Marquez already put to sleep the pactards..
> 
> I'm hoping Pacquiao knocks out the Flomos who live life through mayweather.


And Floyd already made Marquez look like an amateur.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, they're removing links like crazy :lol:. I'm not sure if I can even listen anymore.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, they're removing links like crazy :lol:. I'm not sure if I can even listen anymore.


a quien le vas?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Somehow I know Kate Upton considers nobody that plays Age of War her hero.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

I would just want to say THANK YOU to the waiter who set up the meeting between Freddie Roach and Moonves. :clap:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> a quien le vas?


Pues a Pacquiao pero ni me preocupo a quien gana.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Pues a Pacquiao pero ni me preocupo a quien gana.


no mames, al devorador de mexicanos? quÃ© emociÃ³n!


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Laban Manny Pacquiao!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Small RBR considering


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> It was not that bad but Santa Cruz was supposed to destroy this guy and impress fans that donï¿½t know him so I feel like it actualy worked against him in that sense.


I agree, but I much prefer to see a good competitive fight and Cayetano showed some skills. Even if he didn't raised his stock by any means, I don't think that Santa Cruz did that bad. What is he ? A tall, active boxer fighting behind a high guard who can defend himself on the inside and cut the ring quite well. At the beginning of the 8th round, LSC had some really good moment on the inside, I really enjoyed thatt. Sure, he's a bit robotic and his guard is porous at time, but we already knew that. Sure, he'll lose at some point but he's still a major player in the division. A lanky guys throwing that many punches will always trouble most opponents.

That being said, Rigondeaux dances circle around him haha.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Louis CK my TA was actually an intern on one of his shows.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Small RBR considering


Apparently most people are watching at parties and stuff. Where I live nobody gives a fuck about the fight so there is no such a thing as fight party so IÂ´m here lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Small RBR considering


Do it, please. My links all suck, and my internet's speed has been sucking around this hour. My net just plain sucks.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Small RBR considering


Most people must not be behind their computers or on their phones.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Most people must not be behind their computers or on their phones.


Oh, I misread it. I thought he meant he was considering doing a small RbR :lol:.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Roger is still fucking up on the pads.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

my stomach acid is going bananas.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Small RBR considering


True, but look on the bright side. This place is still operational. This site will probably be down for a month after the fight's over.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

tom fuckin brady in the house

where the fuck is gronk?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> True, but look on the bright side. This place is still operational. This site will probably be down for a month after the fight's over.


...and avatars, the lounge, and the name will all be gone too. :lol:


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

long delay....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FFS just start the damn fight already while my net is at least showing something...

:lol: Magic Johnson doesn't know shit. 

"It's one of the biggest... not like... um..."


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What's up bitchmade *******. My PAC party is lame as hell. Food is good but the view and TV sucks


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Site working a treat:happy


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> What's up bitchmade *******. My PAC party is lame as hell. Food is good but the view and TV sucks


:rofl


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> What's up bitchmade *******. My PAC party is lame as hell. Food is good but the view and TV sucks


no lumpia and lechon?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's better than my setup; although, I could've had it better if I wanted to drive out 1 hr. and 30 mins. to my university and watch it at a party.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

SwollenGoat said:


> tom fuckin brady in the house
> 
> where the fuck is gronk?


Shit he moves, wasn't he at the Kentucky Derby earlier today?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

just checking, there's another undercard next right?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny's karaoke show coming up


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)




----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm shocked Gisele let's Brady cut his own hair


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> What's up bitchmade *******. My PAC party is lame as hell. Food is good but the view and TV sucks


Better than being amongst a bunch of casuals. I missed most of Lomachenko's fight because no one hear cared to watch him and basketball was apparently more important


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

DobyZhee on a champion's diet there.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's better than my setup; although, I could've had it better if I wanted to drive out 1 hr. and 30 mins. to my university and watch it at a party.


I was on hold with cox cable for an hour.

The house I'm at ordered the fight in HD but the setup wasn't HD so it was blacked out. I'm having a heart attack thinking I was gonna miss the fight..

Finally got on the phone cussed them out and I still can't get a refund for all the time missed


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Better than being amongst a bunch of casuals. I missed most of Lomachenko's fight because no one hear cared to watch him and basketball was apparently more important


Was a good fight. My streem has gone down and I've left it too late to go walk to the pub, my missus is about 15 mins away so I hope they have some entertainment lined up to fill out the next 20 mins.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

PPV system experiencing nationwide technical difficulties. its about to crash


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Shit he moves, wasn't he at the Kentucky Derby earlier today?


yeah..............him,edelman,gronk and amendola all flew from derby to fight

must be nice,eh?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Gutom na ako... umpisahan niyo na!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl @DobyZhee, love it!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Man LSC sucks. Dude can't even knock out a cab driver. Now he wants to pick on little Mares. He needs to fight a guy who will challenge him. People are tired of him fighting tomato cans.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> PPV system experiencing nationwide technical difficulties. its about to crash


thats da word

brilliant

:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

homebrand said:


> DobyZhee on a champion's diet there.


I ate all the pie, salmon, chicken wings and pansit. Who wants some?









I have no clue what this shit is


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

floyd and pac was told to delay ring walk to allow time to fix PPV


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

errsta said:


> I'm shocked Gisele let's Brady cut his own hair


:rofl


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the mexican anthem?:bart


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Hhahahahaha, Mexico national anthem? What the unholy fuck?


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Mexico adopted Pac and became mexican, hence the anthem


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Man LSC sucks. Dude can't even knock out a cab driver. Now he wants to pick on little Mares. He needs to fight a guy who will challenge him. People are tired of him fighting tomato cans.


Have you seen his punches, nothing on them. Him and his brother are in this documentary, sparring Edwin Valero, they looked the fucking goods back then, I thought they were going to be huge, what happened!?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we make this a triplet and make them sing the anthems over each other?


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

anthems

yay


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Bayang magiliw...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> floyd and pac was told to delay ring walk to allow time to fix PPV


YES! :hammer I'm gonna make it to the pub before it kicks off.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I bet the US anthem gets crooned to fuck by some B-lister. . .


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And now Michael Buffer will sing the national anthem of Switzerland .......



Christonastick.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shit no wonder Pacquiao needed 900 tickets. He needed seats for all of those fuckers


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> YES! :hammer I'm gonna make it to the pub before it kicks off.


Lol


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Jamie Fox needs to be executed


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I bet the US anthem gets crooned to fuck by some B-lister. . .


I apologise, 'croon' just doesn't describe it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Hhahahahaha, Mexico national anthem? What the unholy fuck?


Did you see that guy's watch?

Looked like it was made out of bone and the teeth of cartel victims


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

its time. 
rooting for Pac.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

el mosquito said:


> Mexico adopted Pac and became mexican, hence the anthem


Bullshit, I don't see the mexican skeleton guy anywhere.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Take the microphone of Jamie Foxx & strangle the cunt with it.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

stop!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I really dont get how americans can fuck up theire anthem on such a regular basis. Sounds truly awful.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

oh for fuck sakes. Jaime needs his ass whooped for that bullshit.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Call the po-lice, Jamie Foxx just murdered the Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I bet the US anthem gets crooned to fuck by some B-lister. . .


Jamie Foxx look like he didn't even practice..

Then to save face he tried to sound all Sam Cooke.

Terrible rendition


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Manny MAnny Manny!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

My ride's here, I'm out......


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

django would be lynched later


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting rendition from Jamie Foxx. Interestingly horrid.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did he say "Go Time"?


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

brady pimpin front row seat


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, at least Manny didn't sing one.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuck P diddy and Marky Mark..

If you told me 20 years ago, Mark would be more relevant than puffy, I would have laughed at you


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we fucking go motherfuckers.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here we go!! :ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Interesting rendition from Jamie Foxx. Interestingly horrid.


He definitely gave Rosanne Barr a run for the title.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

here comes manny. im having a panic attack


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

The Star Spangled Banner is an inspiring anthem in it's own right, stop fucking murdering it ffs. No need for 'artistic' bullshit, we're not here to watch art, we're here to watch two highly-skilled pugilists beat 7 bells of shit out of each other. . .


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kimmel selfie haha. Legenda


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally, the ring entrances. Was not willing to put up with any more cringeworthy crap.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> here comes manny. im having a panic attack


:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> My ride's here, I'm out......


Where are you going? Safari hunt?


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

nice song. 

Floyd locked himself in the washroom. Ellerbe has to call security to break down the door


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Have you seen his punches, nothing on them. Him and his brother are in this documentary, sparring Edwin Valero, they looked the fucking goods back then, I thought they were going to be huge, what happened!?


He's just content being the guy that throws the most arm-punches. That's why he fights bums. Lennox was right when he said fighters can regress by fighting bad ighters. I was an LSC fan, but with him fighting bums and arm-punching all night, he's turned me off.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Fuck off with the praying Manny, God wasn't holding the pads and jogging at 6am


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

floyd has a very unoriginal entrance song.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> The Star Spangled Banner is an inspiring anthem in it's own right, stop fucking murdering it ffs. No need for 'artistic' bullshit, we're not here to watch art, we're here to watch two highly-skilled pugilists beat 7 bells of shit out of each other. . .


That was Jaimie's own personal "Chocolate Rain" moment.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is happening!!!!!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Lol at Floyd's Half MJ outfit


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Manny the selfie Pacquiao


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Floyd looking like he's walking to his own execution tbh


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd's gloves don't match his trunks. Wtf.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

What a night for buffers voice to go to shit


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Oh shit they're both in the ring now. its really happening


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Floyd at least 155..


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

King kong aint got shit on manny pac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> Oh shit they're both in the ring now. its really happening


 @Abraham, probably time to pay up bro


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

@bballchump11, did @Abraham send your money yet?


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

that bitch got a giant head


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> @*Abraham*, probably time to pay up bro


LMFAO you know he will find some excuse though! :rofl


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> @Abraham, probably time to pay up bro


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Abraham
Pay up man


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

It's here


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If we see some psycho run into the ring in the next minute, we know who it is.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Damn..i would choose both


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Buffer announcing Floyd-Pac. I'm not ashamed to admit it lads, I just came in my pants.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

"Jesus is the name of the Lord"
U mad @swollen goat?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Dem boos tho


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooooooo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, just start the fight. I just recovered my stream.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

That mismatch outfit annoys me.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Pacquiao crowd.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Buffer announcing Floyd-Pac. I'm not ashamed to admit it lads, I just came in my pants.


Far too much information !


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> "Jesus is the name of the Lord"
> U mad @swollen goat?


im high

and that blonde chick has a huge head........................37 square miles of fivehead


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pac got his game face on now


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

here we go


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, just start the fight. I just recovered my stream.


That wont last.. You should of shelled out a few bucks ya greedy bastard!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Lessssss gooooooooo!! Manny!!!


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

feeling out round


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mays round


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

1-0 Mayweather


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

floyd looks a lot bigger then pac

round one floyd...............not much action


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Mayweather. 

Mayweather is trying to make Manny think before he rushes in.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

1-0 May


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Fucking touching gloves before every round? Fuck off


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

1st round Floyd. Pac looking cagey but FLoyd ain't gonna keep this up for 12 rounds.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Floyd 2-0


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

1-1 Pacs round


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Pacquiao 2


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

pac wants to fight

floys running some

pac getting annoyed

pac looks like he threw a bit of an inside headbut

pac running in some

floyd very accurate

2-0 floyd


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

2-0 Mayweather


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Floyd.

Mayweather is using his eight and reach advantage well and not letting Pacman. take the play away from him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny has the wrong gameplan!


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

1-1


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

this showtime announcer is terrible


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd is not as fast as he used to be.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Floyd stinking the joint out already


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Mayweather clinching a lot.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

Mayweather holding like a pussy. Warn him bayless.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Pacquiao 3


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

2-1 Pac


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

3-0 Floyd


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

2-1 Pacs round. Getting warmer


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Floyd 2-1, can't overlook the spoiling from FLoyd


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

floyd punched pac in the nutz

pac jumping in

floyd grabbing,holding,using his head in clinches

floyd fighting a bit cunty with the headlock and holds and whatnot

both got in a good shot at rounds end

tie for 3?

2-0-1? floyd?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

3-0 Mayweather. Pacquiao hasn't landed shit yet.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Mayweather. Third was close and could have gone to Pac.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm watching on a laggy stream, but it seems to me like Pacquiao is landing the more effective punches. He *might* be winning, but hell, my stream sucks.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

2-1 pac


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Big inconsistencies with these scorecards. Farhood gave May all 3 rounds, and Lederman gave Pacquiao 1 of 3.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

floyd stunned.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

yessssss pac


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-1 Pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Manny 4.

3-1 Pacquiao


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

3-1 Floyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So... Pac buzzed Mayweather? Fuck, my stream just dropped dead for a second there.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

2-2. Pac just woke up. First absolutely clear round (imo).


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

3-1 for pac. Good pac round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Floyd.

Good round for Pac, but Floyd seemed to have taken that round off.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

pac buzzed floyd some and got some work on the ropes

first clear pac round

2-1-1 floyd


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

3-1 Mayweather. Pacquiao turned it around that round.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mayweather buzzed!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I should've went to the party then .


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Pacquiao knocks him out.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-2 Pac


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

mayweather done nothing for 5 rounds.

4-1 pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

5floyd

3-2 Pac


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

3-2 Floyd

I think Pac still has plenty in the tank and he'd going to go apeshit at any time


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

4-1 Floyd


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

damn floyd can run

3-1-1 floyd

5th was slow


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

smoothcrim said:


> mayweather done nothing for 5 rounds.
> 
> 4-1 pac


:rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

4-1 Mayweather. I truly think Mayweather is the harder single puncher, but Pacquiao can deliver a shot when a guy isn't expecting and really fuck him up. Imagine Pacquiao if he was trained to be a counter puncher.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

They're alternating rounds.

3-2 FLoyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquioa looks to be finding his distance.


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

This is the fastest forum experience I have ever known :sxane

I guess Jenna really did shake things up in her brief stint as Il Duce.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

Mayweather feeling the power, manny gona walk through him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I see a lot of hugging from Mayweather. Bayless should deduct a point.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this is the exact type of fight that floyd could get robbed

hes winning but not by enough


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-2 Pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R6 Pacquiao

4-2 Pacquiao


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

3-3. Floyf getting caught on the ropes more and more


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-2 Pac


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

4-2 Mayweather. Pacquiao round.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

5-1 pac


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

4-2 Floyd. I could see 3-3. Pacquiao is having some moments.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

right now live betting has floyd at -215 which is what he pretty much went off at


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Even after six.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

just stand and fight floyd you cunt

pac running at him and throwing,missing most

pac lands some body shots again

floyd on ropes,slipping most of em

floyds jab serious business

i like pacs aggression this round

3 floyd 

2 pac

1 tied

after 6


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

hahaha some of the shittiest judges on here, pac is winning easy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

58-56 Mayweather.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Guys on First Take were saying a knock-out.

The scorecards are all over the place. This sounds like a hard fight to score.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

Also pac is much faster.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bayless is doing a great job here


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

floyd rocked


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

smoothcrim said:


> hahaha some of the shittiest judges on here, pac is winning easy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd's jab is really on point tonight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I''ll give Pacquiao credit for learning from his loss. Not recklessly lunging


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-2 Pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R7 Pacquiao


5-2 Pac


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

68-65 Mayweather.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-2 Pac. Pacs round


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

5-2 Floyd


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

4-3 Floyd. Pac really undynamic. I can only believe he's saving it up for later rounds.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I smell upset.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

7th is close

im going with 3 for floyd

2 for pac

2 even

going to be a close fight on the cards methinks..............floyd outlanding pac,pac out punching floyd,eh?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

What is Floyd actually landing? Just his jab, or power punches?


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon (Mar 23, 2015)

floyd getting countered silly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I smell upset.


I'm not so sure Pac would get the decision in Las Vegas. Seems like he's winning his rounds more clearer than Mayweather, though; although, I don't know for sure. My stream sucks. I should've gone to the fucking party.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-3 Pac


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

6-2 Floyd


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

r8 floyd

5-3 Pacquiao


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

tight round, either way. 4-4 or 5-3 Floyd


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-3 For pac

Mays round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

78-74 Floyd,


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

how many kM has floyd ran tonight? TERRIBLE FIGHTER.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

pac working

floyd running

floyd catches pac with a right

pac chasing him again

floyds round by a hair

4-2-2 floyd


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

6-2 Floyd after 8


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Opinions on this fight are all over the place (not only on here, but also other forums).


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

5-3 Floyd,possibly 6-2.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

My shit is cutting out like Will's dad from Fresh Prince.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Mayweather on the ropes, and L E O N said Pacquiao can't cut-off the ring :rofl.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

floyd winning close rounds. clear rounds all for pacquiao. momentum with pacquiao. floyd is not landing significant punches, he is winning by way of clinching


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy round for Floyd.
Still worried about these judges


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-3 Pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R9 Pacquiao

6-3 Pacquiao


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

7-2 Floyd


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder if Manny hurt his hand there?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-4 For pac

Mays round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

88-83 Mayweather. This fight is probably much closer than my score, though.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon (Mar 23, 2015)

bayless warning floyd caredul with the elbow. floyd fighting dirty.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Getting tougher to score. Great and even fight. I couldn't argue with a decision either way at this point, 3 rounds to go. . .


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-4 for May


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

doesnt look like pac can really hurt floyd...............caught him again but floyds running less and punching more

pacs going to have to step it up

5-2-2 floyd


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

See how Floyd switched his feet there?
Beautiful


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

floyd hasnt landed 1 significant blow in this fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hard fight to score, hard as hell.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon (Mar 23, 2015)

where are the flomos who said pac wont even win 2 rounds


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, there goes my stream again... atsch


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-3 Pac


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R10 Pacquiao

7-3 Pacquiao


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

6-4 for pac and pacs round


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

8-2 Floyd


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

97-93 Mayweather.

I gave the last round to Pac.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-5 even


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I've got it 5-5 with one round leaning toward Floyd. Tough to score.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> where are the flomos who said pac wont even win 2 rounds


They'll claim it was still a "clinic" by Floyd no matter what happens.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hope 10th round isn't indicative of Floyd's gameplan down the stretch. Could be in store for Trinidad-DLH outcome if it is.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

7-3 Floyd


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

floyd so hard to hit

pac threw more,landed some

floyd still acurate

ill give it to pac

5-3-2 floyd

pac needs a homerun


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I havge Pacquiao winning Floyd isn't landing much and Manny outworks him


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not so sure Pac would get the decision in Las Vegas. Seems like he's winning his rounds more clearer than Mayweather, though; although, I don't know for sure. My stream sucks. I should've gone to the fucking party.


The struggle is real.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frochy knows what time it is.
I'd have it 7-3 but allow (begrudgingly) 6-4


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

coldfire said:


> R10 Pacquiao
> 
> 7-3 Pacquiao


i want pac to win but no

just no


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I wonder how the judges will see it. The scorecards are all over teh fucking place.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well if the two camps can get over hating each other's guts, a second fight looks reasonable.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Masterful.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-4 Pac


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-5 Floyd


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R11 Pacquiao
8-3 Pacquiao


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

9-2 Floyd


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

8-3 Floyd.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Clear Mayweather round
107-102 Mayweather.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, these scorecards are way different from what the guys on TV are seeing it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

6-5 pac fuckkkkk


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

Floyd landing fuckk all and nothing on his punches,running like a bitch terrible fight.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

pac is landing at less then 20%

LESS THEN 20%

floyd is potshotting him at 35% or so

floyd wins 11th

pac needs a ko or at least a kd for a shot at a draw


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

8-3 if the cards are fair


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Clear Floyd round, pac must have something in the tank surely. Still a close fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That fucking lead right! @Bogotazo how about my favourite punch there?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

117-111

Money Mayweather.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

UPSET!!!! Pacquiao win


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Pacquiao


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck Mayweather shit ending fuck


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

floyd just wont engage, shut out for pacman........terrible terrible fight.

pac faster
pac landed harder
pac the aggressor


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd gonna get jobbed here.This is a 9-3 (exactly as I predicted) but I'll bet the cards are bonkers.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck I literally scored it a draw....this is going to be controversial


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

floyd runs outta the 12th

pac chasing him all over,missing just about everything

7 rounds to floyd

3 to pac

2 even

floyd wide ud


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

10-2 Floyd, Blowout


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

For once I've scored the fight exactly as Jim Watt has. 117-111 Mayweather.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

117-111 Mayweather. Could be 116-112 Mayweather.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> 117-111
> 
> Money Mayweather.


Sup homie, I'm away working so cant watch the fight. How did each guy look?


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

7-5 Floyd imo.

and I hate that sonofabitch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, that was underwhelming.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-5 Floyd, close rounds went to Pac I think, i could see it a little wider...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

SwollenGoat said:


> pac is landing at less then 20%
> 
> LESS THEN 20%
> 
> ...


yeah but Pac throws more so even with a lower % he lands

super close fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I would post my scorecard... but I'll have to wait.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon (Mar 23, 2015)

flomos in a bunch now. hahahaha


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jinkee needs t get some sun. She looks like the walking dead.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PopÃ³ Freitas is a commentator for the TV in Brazil and he scored for Pacquiao.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

117-111 floyd on my card


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

i fucking HATE floyd but he clearly won

we got at least one troll and a half dozen pinoys in here

pac lost

floyd is a cunt


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

8-4 Mayweather.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Draw incoming lmao


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Sup homie, I'm away working so cant watch the fight. How did each guy look?


It was okay bro.

Mayweather done his thing and Manny couldn't really get going but had some good rounds. Clear victory for Floyd.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I had money may finishing strong


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

The crowd is going to go fucking mental lmao, they think Manny has won


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

115-114 Mayweather. I scored the 7th 10-10.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Pac for me.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It was okay bro.
> 
> Mayweather done his thing and Manny couldn't really get going but had some good rounds. Clear victory for Floyd.


I knew it couldn't live up to the hype but at least it was a clear victory.....


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> I had money may finishing strong


you'll make your 5 bucks back.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It was okay bro.
> 
> Mayweather done his thing and Manny couldn't really get going but had some good rounds. Clear victory for Floyd.


Yep, Manny won his rounds big, Floyd rounds were mostly close, he didnt land anything of note.


----------



## Iceman (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> 117-111 floyd on my card


Go Cubs


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

ButeTheBeast said:


> The crowd is going to go fucking mental lmao, they think Manny has won


he did win, floyd did shit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't forget, Glen Trowbridge is one of the judges.

Manny can't win.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

118-110

116-112

116-112


floyd

told yall


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Connection lost:sad5

Scores fellas>?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

SwollenGoat said:


> 118-110
> 
> 116-112
> 
> ...


Did anyone have it for Manny?


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

smoothcrim said:


> he did win, floyd did shit.


you are shit stupid

kill yourself

thanks


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah shit the Pactards are upset as fuck.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

disgusting.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

UD


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Can't argue with the decision, Floyd wins. Pac still the greater fighter though:deal


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

The fucking goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did anyone have it for Manny?


Lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

well deserved.

Sport will not be the same when he's gone.:sad2

And why the fuck are they booing him?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm okay with Floyd winning but 118 is too wide much too wide that was a close fight it was workrate vs accuracy and Floyd started the rounds well but Pacquiao finished much stronger.
Floyd is also good at making it look like he's in control but fight could have gone either way depending on how you score


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good scorecards. 118-110 was a little wide, but Floyd clearly won. He took Pacquiao out of his game.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

rob


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Strap me up! Good motherfuckin win!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Respect to the pacman, it's takes an ATG to hurt Mayweather. Respect man.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard one of the scorecards was 118-110?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did anyone have it for Manny?


Retards had it for Manny


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well...disappointing fight. I briefly saw the chance of an upset in there, but Floyd did what he had to do, albeit in boring fashion.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> well deserved.
> 
> Sport will not be the same when he's gone.:sad2
> 
> And why the fuck are they booing him?


Because he did fuckall, once again.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I had it 116-112 as the two judges, clear win even though a lot of rounds were hard as hell and Floyd didnÂ´t land naything really that good.


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

What a shit crowd.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did anyone have it for Manny?


nope

i mean outside the trolls and pinoys in this thread

118-110

116-112

116-112

i had it 7 rounds to 3 with 2 even


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Good fight until the last 3 rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 Floyd


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Clear Floyd victory.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

This shit was a fucking joke. I can't believe Pac was chasing Floyd like that. What happened to chopping wood? Now I know why May waited for Pac to slow down. TBE? Fight of the century? GTFOH!


----------



## Beefcake (May 20, 2013)

Well that was fucking boring. 

Floyd invoked John Ruiz early in the fight, and then pulled his usual shit of running around the ring, taunting, and doing sweet fuck all.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Go Cubs


he shit head

I thought you were dead


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> 6-5 pac fuckkkkk





PityTheFool said:


> well deserved.
> 
> Sport will not be the same when he's gone.:sad2
> 
> And why the fuck are they booing him?


Because the corporate crowd who attended rarely says shit and Manny imported 900 of his fans. Add in the mix of casuals that are his fans and they outnumber the noise making Floyd fans.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

What a load of shit, the guy ran like a bitch and wouldnt engage. Judges should be shot.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Really no damaging at all at Pacquiao, but Pac did even less, man.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111 all the way.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

smoothcrim said:


> What a load of shit, the guy ran like a bitch and wouldnt engage. Judges should be shot.


Las Vegas.


----------



## Jnes (Sep 30, 2013)

To think we all waited so long to see THIS fight. atsch


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

manny mad

floyd is a cunt and runs like an african marathoner..................but he hit manny more then he got hit.................

i wanted manny to win

floyd wins ugly,but he wins


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn! Floyd was more classy than Manny in the post fight interview, that's surprising even with Floyd winning and Manny losing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jnes said:


> To think we all waited so long to see THIS fight. atsch


It truly was underwhelming, to put it mildly.


----------



## Elias (Jan 17, 2015)

116-112 Pac for me. Pac got jobbed.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> The fucking goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh please. His best win just went from Corrales to a 36 year old with 64 fights behind him.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

9-3 Mayweather. Pac had some very good moments but Mayweather just controlled everything else. 

First half of the fight was fire. Last 4 rounds were a bit of a buzzkill though.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Man. I thought floyd was plenty engaging. It wasn't like he was on his bike. He's just so much better than everyone else that it comes off boring. 

No need for a rematch, pac can't hang with him

Floyd is truly a remarkable fighter. Greatness on this level is boring because no one belongs in the ring with him and that's the bottom line


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It truly was underwhelming, to put it mildly.


was a floyd fight

boring is his usual style


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jnes said:


> To think we all waited so long to see THIS fight. atsch


Well, the last 3 rounds made me glad I didn't spend the gas money now. Well, boxing would be better off when these two retire.

Golovkin, Mikey Garcia, Terrance Crawford, Usyk, Bieterbiev, Kovalev, Rey Vargas, Oscar Valdez, Lomachenko, etc. all coming up in the ranks.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> 117-111 all the way.


:deal


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Well boys I knew it'd be an anti climax but it was worse than I thought. Floyd was shocking tonight really, Pacquaio boxed beyond my expectations and didn't make many mistakes, which in turn made it a more boring affair.



SwollenGoat said:


> i fucking HATE floyd but he clearly won
> 
> we got at least one troll and a half dozen pinoys in here
> 
> ...


I'm a Floyd fan and I didn't think Floyd won nearly clear enough, you could make a case for Pacquaio especially on effective aggression. Allot of rounds that weren't very clear and Pac landed some of the better punches.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd Klitschko all the way baby.


----------



## G-fellaaaaa (Jul 31, 2012)

Goodnight CHB. Congrats to Floyd.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wasnt actually that boring it was tense, did people really think it would be a war


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

Not even close in living up to the hype. Really wish this happen 5 to 6 years ago now. Would of been much better.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Well boys I knew it'd be an anti climax but it was worse than I thought. Floyd was shocking tonight really, Pacquaio boxed beyond my expectations and didn't make many mistakes, which in turn made it a more boring affair.
> 
> I'm a Floyd fan and I didn't think Floyd won nearly clear enough, you could make a case for Pacquaio especially on effective aggression. Allot of rounds that weren't very clear and Pac landed some of the better punches.


well

i and every judge on the broadcast seem to disagree

i badly wanted pac to win

he simply didnt land enuff

floyd won with his jab and counters and bike

i HATE floud

but he did more

pac tried and chased him all over but to no effect


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, the last 3 rounds made me glad I didn't spend the gas money now. Well, boxing would be better off when these two retire.
> 
> Golovkin, Mikey Garcia, Terrance Crawford, Usyk, Bieterbiev, Kovalev, Rey Vargas, Oscar Valdez, Lomachenko, etc. all coming up in the ranks.


Shut up you midget ****** TBE!


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

lol, it's like almost as if people actually forgot how Mayweather fights, it was a typical Mayweather performance. Defensive brilliance and lightning fast potshots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am more disappointed in the undercard than the main event. I knew what we were going to get with the main event, and I was happy with that. The undercard sucked balls with two no-hopers fighting the champs. Add to the fact that LSC couldn't knock out that cab-driver. What a major fail. I was quite satisfied with the Mayweather fight. There is no blueprint.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shut up you midget ****** TBE!


Fuck off you downsyndrome having motherfucker. Just go on and die. As someone said, your hero went from Corrales as his best win to Pacquiao post TKO6. :rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

SwollenGoat said:


> well
> 
> i and every judge on the broadcast seem to disagree
> 
> ...


Pretty much how I feel, wanted Manny to win, just didn't do enough.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I'm just glad my guy didn't get knocked out


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

Some blood was missing tonight. Their was literally no sign of damage from either fighter.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Deckard said:


> lol, it's like almost as if people actually forgot how Mayweather fights, it was a typical Mayweather performance. Defensive brilliance and lightning fast potshots.


yup

fuck him but he is hard to catch.................

and when pac did get up on him,he wrapped him up or ran out with a parting potshot

100% typical floyd


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Because he did fuckall, once again.


He boxed the fight of the century beautifully and put on a near masterclass at times.
C'mon guys! I had enough shit with the butthurt Groves fans.
Can't we just accept this was a clear 117-111 and move on?


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> wanted Manny to win, just didn't do enough.


:deal


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

So


Louis-Schmeling
Ali-Frazier
Duran-Leonard
Leonard-Hearns
Hagler-Hearns


...Mayweather-Pacquiao? Nah.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

SwollenGoat said:


> well
> 
> i and every judge on the broadcast seem to disagree
> 
> ...


Yea maybe I was expecting more but I didn't think Floyd was landing enough accurately. I thought the flurries on the ropes would see him lose those rounds too even if they weren't that accurate

Bottom line Marquez>Mayweather when it comes to boxing Pacquaio


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

shame bama wasnt here to call it for us


----------



## Iceman (May 17, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> he shit head
> 
> I thought you were dead


Sometimes I wish I was, I'm s broken man but waiting for the cubs to win the WS keeps me going


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Self confessed pactard but pacquaio looked shocking. He is no longer willing to walk through fire, no doubting mayweathers craftiness and skills though.

i think Pacs team over thought this fight, mayweather won this with a few point scoring shots. The pac of old would have won on sheer activity, of that i am sure. Maybe the timing was right on mayweathers part.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Bottom line Marquez>Mayweather when it comes to boxing Pacquaio


i gots to say it

styles make fights

:smile


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

Now that the it's never to late fight is over. Canelo and Kirkland are next week. Expecting bombs to land there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Yea maybe I was expecting more but I didn't think Floyd was landing enough accurately. I thought the flurries on the ropes would see him lose those rounds too even if they weren't that accurate
> 
> Bottom line Marquez>Mayweather when it comes to boxing Pacquaio


Nah, Marquez got repeatedly knocked down and before the KO they were evenly matched.

Floyd dominated Manny from what I saw on ESPN.
It was a boring masterclass jsut like I predicted it would be.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PopÃ³ Freitas saying that the decision was unfair, cÂ´mon PopÃ³! atsch


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He boxed the *fight of the century *beautifully


Did you laugh as you typed that?


----------



## Iceman (May 17, 2013)

No it would have been the same


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Gotta give credit to Floyd. There were a few times where he got on his bike but it was nothing like Lara-Canelo or other fights where someone literally runs for the whole fucking fight and refuses to engage. The man stood there in front of Pac for most of the fight and Pac didn't have the tools. That said, I'll be happy when he retires and his cunt fanboys go with him. He still ain't above Pac in the ATG rankings imo.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah, Marquez got repeatedly knocked down and before the KO they were evenly matched.
> 
> Floyd dominated Manny from what I saw on ESPN.
> It was a boring masterclass jsut like I predicted it would be.


JMM 3 was the biggest domination of Pac though

And Mayweather couldn't land the right the same way as Marquez could


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Vic said:


> Floyd Klitschko all the way baby.


Those two prove that being economical with your physical assets trumps looking pretty.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> JMM 3 was the biggest domination of Pac though
> 
> And Mayweather couldn't land the right the same way as Marquez could


He wasn't behind and didn't have to land it like Marquez.
He also had the advantage of not being forced to have to knock Manny out because he couldn't get a decision.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It wasnÂ´t wide, no, but Floyd landed more even though they were very soft punches tbh, Manny landed what ? 4 punches the whole fight ?

Floyd Klistchko 7-5 could be 8-4.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Mr Applebee said:


> Self confessed pactard but pacquaio looked shocking. He is no longer willing to walk through fire, no doubting mayweathers craftiness and skills though.


Floyd made him look timid. You have to step into the fire to walk through it, and Floyd defused everything he had to offer. I had Floyd by at least 2 rounds but all this fight really proved to me was that it should have happened 5 years ago. . .


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Those two prove that being economical with your physical assets trumps looking pretty.


at least klit puts em down though.............

both boring almost always

klit livened up by his always questionable ability to take a bomb and his raw power

id rather watch a klit fight,tbh


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Elite said:


> Some blood was missing tonight. Their was literally no sign of damage from either fighter.


Pac's forehead is marked up, hes got some bruising. You could see it in the post fight interview, made him bitching about him winning all the more ridiculous.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@Vic
That is the score I was expecting.
Manny got out boxed by Tim Bradley, I knew he couldn't beat Floyd.
Hell Tim looked even better the 1st half of their second fight than he did the first.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Sometimes I wish I was, I'm s broken man but waiting for the cubs to win the WS keeps me going


Keep your chin up. Hanging your hopes on the Cubs probably isn't the best plan.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

@Vic

Evander Holyfield on ESPN just said he had Pacquiao winning as well.

Weird.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Vic
> That is the score I was expecting.
> Manny got out boxed by Tim Bradley, I knew he couldn't beat Floyd.
> Hell Tim looked even better the 1st half of their second fight than he did the first.


You still think Tim would be hell for Floyd, bro ?

Who that hell Floyd is going to fight now ? Thurman maybe ? Garcia ? He really should retire because there are not options anymore tbh..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pretty clear 117-111 to me. Funnily enough Pac looked most encouraging during Floyd's clearest, most dominant rounds. Had Bayless actually done his job early on and given and some warnings for persistent holding I think Pacquiao could've been far more troubling in the first three. Mayweather settled in from then on and made it difficult for Manny to get off, restricting him to pot-shotting with him (a battle which Pacquiao is never going to win) and having to really force out his attacks. Was frustrating to not see Manny be able to adjust at all to Mayweather's spinning off to the left from the ropes but I don't think he has the right hand to combat it. He may have improved in that area over the years but it's still not versatile enough for dealing with a move like that, and as it was he got left throwing left hands to the chest that Floyd was always already moving away from.

Great performance from Mayweather. Up there with his best.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I am more disappointed in the undercard than the main event. I knew what we were going to get with the main event, and I was happy with that. The undercard sucked balls with two no-hopers fighting the champs. Add to the fact that LSC couldn't knock out that cab-driver. What a major fail. I was quite satisfied with the Mayweather fight. There is no blueprint.


He is so adaptable. I don't know about WW due to size issues but you get him down to 130 or so his ability to counter and control tempo while adjusting to everything I've seen thrown at him over the years is amazing. Who beats him? Love him or hate him you can't deny how good he is.


----------



## Jnes (Sep 30, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Keep your chin up. Hanging your hopes on the Cubs probably isn't the best plan.


According to Back to the Future 2 the Cubs will win the world series this year.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Did you laugh as you typed that?


No mate.I laughed when I thought of it.Was just going through the motions by the time I typed it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You still think Tim would be hell for Floyd, bro ?
> 
> Who that hell Floyd is going to fight now ? Thurman maybe ? Garcia ? He really should retire because there are not options anymore tbh..


Yep.
People can hate all they want.
I think Timmy's heart, chin, and ability to adapt as well suits him against a slower Floyd.
Where Manny was discouraged from pressing, Timmy would press even if it meant he would be KO'd.
I think stylistically he is the fight that people claim Khan could perform.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Jnes said:


> According to Back to the Future 2 the Cubs will win the world series this year.


You know, maybe those idiots will burn that shithole that is Wrigleyville to the ground if it happens...

Brewers suck so GOOOOO Cubs!!!!!!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Floyd vs Usain Bolt next!


----------



## Beefcake (May 20, 2013)

TSOL said:


> So
> 
> Louis-Schmeling
> Ali-Frazier
> ...


Indeed. Fight of the century... such bullshit. :lol:


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Vintage Floyd fight, but in the end it damages the sport a bit. The spotlight attracted a shitload of non-boxing fans and probably won none of them over. Don't get me wrong - Mayweather, as always, was tactically brilliant but I'm not sure that translates to that crowd. Most will walk away with thoughts like "what's the big deal" and/or "this is why I watch MMA".


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

The highlight reel for the "fight of the century" will be 2-4 seconds long.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> anti climax


Sadly, it was predictably shit.

Floyd pulling a Wlad and his offense making Rigo look like Pryor and geriatric Manny staying in a sleep-inducing boxing mode.

"The biggest fight of all time" was hardly better than Pac-Marquez3.

From a technical and excitment point of view.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Elite said:


> Not even close in living up to the hype. Really wish this happen 5 to 6 years ago now. Would of been much better.


It wouldnt have been any different look what happened when Pacquiao fought Marquez III, he is just not that good against counter punchers plus Mayweather was faster than that then



Deckard said:


> lol, it's like almost as if people actually forgot how Mayweather fights, it was a typical Mayweather performance. Defensive brilliance and lightning fast potshots.


:deal


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

errsta said:


> Vintage Floyd fight, but in the end it damages the sport a bit. The spotlight attracted a shitload of non-boxing fans and probably won none of them over. Don't get me wrong - Mayweather, as always, was tactically brilliant but I'm not sure that translates to that crowd. Most will walk away with thoughts like "what's the big deal" and/or "this is why I watch MMA".


:deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

TSOL said:


> @Vic
> 
> Evander Holyfield on ESPN just said he had Pacquiao winning as well.
> 
> Weird.


Interesting. PopÃ³ says that "you canÂ´t win a fight a fight going backwards the 12 rounds" or something like that, stuff like that you know.

ItÂ´s the type of fight that is open to that due to the complete contrast of styles but the ex fitghers saying that all had agressive styles so maybe bias to that.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Floyd made him look timid. You have to step into the fire to walk through it, and Floyd defused everything he had to offer. I had Floyd by at least 2 rounds but all this fight really proved to me was that it should have happened 5 years ago. . .


fair comment, I'm just butt hurt. Lol. Disappointed in manny, I genuinly think he looked shot in there and I'm not making excuses. The number of clean punches landed was ridiculous and I feel manny of 2010 would have landed the score clinchers.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep.
> People can hate all they want.
> I think Timmy's heart, chin, and ability to adapt as well suits him against a slower Floyd.
> Where Manny was discouraged from pressing, Timmy would press even if it meant he would be KO'd.
> I think stylistically he is the fight that people claim Khan could perform.


Lack of pop has to hurt him though. He makes Floyd work though as he would be in his chest all night with that dome in his face. Dude would suck to fight.

Thurman probably gets caught and or his work rate drops to what we saw out of Pac or even less IMO. Thurman reminds me of Gamboa, not sure about his chin yet though


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> So
> 
> Louis-Schmeling
> Ali-Frazier
> ...


Hey, don't go comparing tonights circus act to any REAL fights. You'll ruin the illusion !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> Vintage Floyd fight, but in the end it damages the sport a bit. The spotlight attracted a shitload of non-boxing fans and probably won none of them over. Don't get me wrong - Mayweather, as always, was tactically brilliant but I'm not sure that translates to that crowd. Most will walk away with thoughts like "what's the big deal" and/or "this is why I watch MMA".


People still buying his PPV's even after Canelo and Baldomir, though. I'm not sure what attracts all the buys anymore. Seems more like it's his opponent, but at the same time, the Maidana and Guerrero PPV's did good numbers.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Floyd pulling a Wlad and his offense making Rigo look like Pryor and geriatric Manny staying in a sleep-inducing boxing mode.


That cries for a new sig.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to add, I was watching with a load of casuals who all wondered how mayweather had won. Lol. I had to tell them it was definatly a fair result.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i scored it 116-112 for floyd. the 118-110 card was utter garbage. i thought it was a good fight. i was on the edge of my seat. the right man won and proved tonight that he is indeed the best.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If Kirkland knocks Canelo the fuck out, it would be cool to see him chase around Mayweather for 12 rounds with his knock-out or get knocked-the-fuck-out attitude. :lol:

Either way, Mayweather still holds that 154 lb. belt. He should defend that shit for his last fight, Lara or Andrade.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, at least Glen Trowbridge came through. He delivered exactly the performance we knew he would.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> You still think Tim would be hell for Floyd, bro ?
> 
> Who that hell Floyd is going to fight now ? Thurman maybe ? Garcia ? He really should retire because there are not options anymore tbh..


I know everyone hates Khan, but Khan gives Floyd both a legit challenge and an opportunity to look spectacular. Moot point because Ramadan, so I'd like to see Thurman. Hope it's not Garcia.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just wish that for once lightning could have struck and a fight lived up to it's hype. I wasn't rooting for either guy. I just wanted to see a good fight, and was let down. Pac couldn't do shit, and Maywewther refused to go above and beyond, and that made for a dull fight, but a clear win for Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> I just wish that for once lightning could have struck and a fight lived up to it's hype. I wasn't rooting for either guy. I just wanted to see a good fight, and was let down. Pac couldn't do shit, and Maywewther refused to go above and beyond, and that made for a dull fight, but a clear win for Floyd.


If lightening struck when you expected it wouldn't be special.
Tim Bradley would strike lightening, I wish Floyd would make that fight, but there is a reason even after Tim beat Manny that Floyd wanted nothing to do with him.
Tim is a man who made 160 and 168 fighters fight the fight of their lives.


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

errsta said:


> I know everyone hates Khan, but Khan gives Floyd both a legit challenge and an opportunity to look spectacular. Moot point because Ramadan, so I'd like to see Thurman. Hope it's not Garcia.


I don't know man. If it wasn't for that chin he could of done some damage. But a good straight or hook from Floyd pretty much ends it.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I just wish that for once lightning could have struck and a fight lived up to it's hype. I wasn't rooting for either guy. I just wanted to see a good fight, and was let down. Pac couldn't do shit, and Maywewther refused to go above and beyond, and that made for a dull fight, but a clear win for Floyd.


pretty good summary. first half was awesome though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-111 baby. We did it! #TheMoneyTeam


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the most telling moments was after the fight, when Manny told Max that he thought he was winning the fight, and THAT'S WHY HE DIDN'T TRY TOO HARD IN THE FINAL TWO ROUNDS.

I can't find the words ......


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> People still buying his PPV's even after Canelo and Baldomir, though. I'm not sure what attracts all the buys anymore. Seems more like it's his opponent, but at the same time, the Maidana and Guerrero PPV's did good numbers.


Great point...

It's his money team...they do an excellent job of selling the event and people keep buying it (while walking away with a lighter wallet and scratching their heads)


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i scored it 116-112 for floyd. the 118-110 card was utter garbage. i thought it was a good fight. i was on the edge of my seat. the right man won and proved tonight that he is indeed the best.


similair to haye vs klitschko, had me on the edge of my seat at the time waiting for something big to happen but I dont think I've ever rewatched that fight.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather pulled Pacquiao's strings all night; he dictated the pace, he let Pacquiao throw flurries when he wanted him to and made him miss when he wanted.

Mayweather is just that good.


----------



## SwollenGoat (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If lightening struck when you expected it wouldn't be special.
> Tim Bradley would strike lightening, I wish Floyd would make that fight, but there is a reason even after Tim beat Manny that Floyd wanted nothing to do with him.
> Tim is a man who made 160 and 168 fighters fight the fight of their lives.


you are the purest gold

:rofl


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Elite said:


> Not even close in living up to the hype. Really wish this happen 5 to 6 years ago now. Would of been much better.


It was never going to be a great fight



Lester1583 said:


> Sadly, it was predictably shit.
> 
> Floyd pulling a Wlad and his offense making Rigo look like Pryor and geriatric Manny staying in a sleep-inducing boxing mode.
> 
> ...


Nowhere near as good, I thought Floyd would figure Pac out, I was wrong and hence it wasn't even technically good boxing. The people who said he had serious issues with southpaws were right tbf, couldn't line up the right and didn't throw the obvious left hooks.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

That was the worst fucken anthem by Jamie Foxx, shit was terrible.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ESPN is now stating that it was Floyds fault for not making the action.


Heres the lesson: Do what YOU want to do. It doesn't matter if you prove them wrong, because they will find another way to bash you.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Mr Applebee said:


> fair comment, I'm just butt hurt. Lol. Disappointed in manny, I genuinly think he looked shot in there and I'm not making excuses. The number of clean punches landed was ridiculous and I feel manny of 2010 would have landed the score clinchers.


TBF I was worried after they touched gloves at the start of the first 2 rounds a la the Mosley fight. I'm not taking anything away from Floyd's technical brilliance tonight, but Manny just ain't the same. The animal that brutalized Oscar into retirement and flattened Hatton just doesn't exist any more. Whatever Pac had that fuelled him has long gone, and we're left with the physical shell. Pac could probably fight anyone out there not named Floyd or Marquez and make them look like an amateur, but he's long lost what he had for most of the past 20 years that made him special. Age and too many distractions I guess. . .


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 117-111 baby. We did it! #TheMoneyTeam


Blat!
My score exactly mate.I knew this was never gonna be Hagler-Hearns but I don't have the hate for the fight many here seem to.
It was superb ring generalship.#117-111


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fellow ATG fighter nearly got shut out, and people still shit on the man


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Mayweather pulled Pacquiao's strings all night; he dictated the pace, he let Pacquiao throw flurries when he wanted him to and made him miss when he wanted.
> 
> Mayweather is just that good.


im trying my best to be unbiased but I feel it's a lot easier to pull the strings of a fighter who has far less confidence in his stamina/conditioning. Pacquaio looked like he was over thinkng things and looked far less willing to take some to give some. Gutted with the fight tbh though, I thought pac was gonna really pull it out of the bag for this one.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> TBF I was worried after they touched gloves at the start of the first 2 rounds a la the Mosley fight. I'm not taking anything away from Floyd's technical brilliance tonight, but Manny just ain't the same. The animal that brutalized Oscar into retirement and flattened Hatton just doesn't exist any more. Whatever Pac had that fuelled him has long gone, and we're left with the physical shell. Pac could probably fight anyone out there not named Floyd or Marquez and make them look like an amateur, but he's long lost what he had for most of the past 20 years that made him special. Age and too many distractions I guess. . .


yeah, he's clean now. the boy was roided out of his mind.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> ESPN is now stating that it was Floyds fault for not making the action.
> 
> Heres the lesson: Do what YOU want to do. It doesn't matter if you prove them wrong, because they will find another way to bash you.


Please tell me it was the Beadle saying this.


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> That was the worst fucken anthem by Jamie Foxx, shit was terrible.


:rofl agreed. I gave the anthem KO1 to the Mexicans.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well you guys know how much of a mayweather fanboy I've been since signing up to esb all those years ago. Floyd is my guy, but I don't take bullshit but for this fight I have been extremely disgusted. Both great fighters but absolutely terrible peroence by both of them. Where was the effort, the great emile Griffith, Sam Langford and even Ali (if he was dead)with all his optimism would be turning in their grave tonight at the thought that their are a pair of fighters who had it all, the dynamics the fanbase the actual technique and ferocity to put it all on the line and get a credible and signifying win. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth to be honest. They should be ashamed of themselves . The pair of them the cunts. For that laxidasical pussy footing performsnce. An absolute disgrace. It may it seem like it but I'm lost for words with the performances that thee two have shown tonight.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I had it closer than the judges. Enjoyed the fight, two legends and masters of the art.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

its been a helluva ride. recognize greatness when u see it!!! #TBE

S/O to my #MoneyTeam Patnas
@bballchump11 @MichiganWarrior @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pimp C @FloydPatterson and any others i missed.

"Gimme My Belt!" BBBBBLLLAAATTT!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Please tell me it was the Beadle saying this.


It was some dude by the pool interviewing Evander....who also had Pacquiao winning


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> That was the worst fucken anthem by Jamie Foxx, shit was terrible.


Yeah, that shit was horrible. I thought out of all the face timing mofos whom sang the anthem over the years, his ass would be the best considering he isn't angling for another record deal.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Moneyteam!!!!!!!!!! :happy arty :happy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> its been a helluva ride. recognize greatness when u see it!!! #TBE
> 
> S/O to my #MoneyTeam Patnas
> @bballchump11 @MichiganWarrior @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pimp C @FloydPatterson and any others i missed.
> ...


It was a turbulent few years

I don't blame the man for going off after the fight.....5 years of people hounding you everywhere, and you shut them all up in 45 minutes
#TMT


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> TBF I was worried after they touched gloves at the start of the first 2 rounds a la the Mosley fight. I'm not taking anything away from Floyd's technical brilliance tonight, but Manny just ain't the same. The animal that brutalized Oscar into retirement and flattened Hatton just doesn't exist any more. Whatever Pac had that fuelled him has long gone, and we're left with the physical shell. Pac could probably fight anyone out there not named Floyd or Marquez and make them look like an amateur, but he's long lost what he had for most of the past 20 years that made him special. Age and too many distractions I guess. . .


His feet aren't the same. He's linear now, straight in straight out. So yeah, distractions, lack of hunger and he just isn't the same athlete he was and he never was a technician so there you have it. 5 years ago Floyd wins I think, but Manny has more moments and its a much closer fight. I still see Floyd controlling the tempo and distance for the most part whenever this fight takes place


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> its been a helluva ride. recognize greatness when u see it!!! #TBE
> 
> S/O to my #MoneyTeam Patnas
> @bballchump11 @MichiganWarrior @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pimp C @FloydPatterson and any others i missed.
> ...


Been there from the beginning!

BLAT! BLAT!! arty


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> It was a turbulent few years
> 
> I don't blame the man for going off after the fight.....5 years of people hounding you everywhere, and you shut them all up in 45 minutes
> #TMT


lmao seeing him go off after the fight was satisfying to see. fuck the haters. TMT


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

It was unfortunately as disappointing as I thought it was going to be.

Pacquiao hasn't been the fighter that could trouble Floyd in about 3-4 years.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

117-111 all day
very high standard of boxing from both men.
#TMT


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Nowhere near as good, I thought Floyd would figure Pac out, I was wrong and hence it wasn't even technically good boxing. The people who said he had serious issues with southpaws were right tbf, couldn't line up the right and didn't throw the obvious left hooks.


Floyd won, tbe and stuff.

But.

It was actually interesting to see that a declined Manny who stayed in a boxing mode for a good amount of time, which is hardly his forte, was still 
competitive with Floyd.

But more importantly, as you say, is not even that the fight was a let-down - it was expected - but that it was hardly an amazing/one for the ages display of technical boxing.
More like a workman-like, safety-first performance from Floyd.

Although that was somewhat expected too, considering both fighters' age and wear and tear.

Of what the highlights for this fight are going to be made?
Floyd's rare as Hagler's tears weak right hands? Awkard-looking Manny's flurries? Intense stares?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I just wish that for once lightning could have struck and a fight lived up to it's hype. I wasn't rooting for either guy. I just wanted to see a good fight, and was let down. Pac couldn't do shit, and Maywewther refused to go above and beyond, and that made for a dull fight, but a clear win for Floyd.


How could you not have predicted this? It was almost certain.


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

Hopefully after today. We can go on break from PPV fights. Though I doubt it. Future fights better not have fucked up pricing, because of tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> its been a helluva ride. recognize greatness when u see it!!! #TBE [/URL]
> 
> S/O to my #MoneyTeam Patnas
> @bballchump11 @MichiganWarrior @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pimp C @FloydPatterson and any others i missed.
> ...


hell yeah, I love Floyd's reaction afterward. The what do yall have to say now face. He just won wide and people are still talking shit. TBE

#TBE get pissed off at

#TBE 48-0
#TBE 48-0
#TBE 48-0
#TBE 48-0
#TBE 48-0
#TBE 48-0


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah, Marquez got repeatedly knocked down and before the KO they were evenly matched.
> 
> Floyd dominated Manny from what I saw on ESPN.
> It was a boring masterclass jsut like I predicted it would be.


Dude where were you?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Blat!
> My score exactly mate.I knew this was never gonna be Hagler-Hearns but I don't have the hate for the fight many here seem to.
> It was superb ring generalship.#117-111


yeah I enjoyed the hell out of the fight. It was tension all throughout. Manny proved that he can hurt Mayweather. I understand if you thought it was boring if you were only looking for the punches Pacquiao was landing :lol:


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> @Abraham
> Pay up man


I did.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr Applebee said:


> im trying my best to be unbiased but I feel it's a lot easier to pull the strings of a fighter who has far less confidence in his stamina/conditioning. Pacquaio looked like he was over thinkng things and looked far less willing to take some to give some. Gutted with the fight tbh though, I thought pac was gonna really pull it out of the bag for this one.


I think Mayweather made Pacquiao doubt himself to be honest and he just couldn't live with the movement of Mayweather.

Without wanting to talk Pacquiao down he is someone that has looked amazing against certain styles but not so great against others, he struggled with Marquez in all of their fights because of Marquez' counter punching ability and Marquez is a stationary target.

Now he's been in with a guy that is both more skilled than Marquez and uses his legs to take advantage of the whole ring it made Pacquio seem ordinary.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> Indeed. Fight of the century... such bullshit. :lol:


yeah just solidifies that they don't compare to the elite ATGs


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The tears all over the intewebs are salty as fuck :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The tears all over the intewebs are salty as fuck :lol:


staying off twitter and facebook until monday


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Stats on sky news just said Pacquiao threw 193 jabs and landed only 18.


----------



## Beefcake (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I had Mayweather winning pretty easily in classic matador vs bull fashion, but for the life of me, I just can't understand why Floyd didn't at least TRY to inject some excitement in there. All that talk about how intense he looked during the build up turned out to mean jack shit. I even found myself caught up in that bs, but I should have known better.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> staying off twitter and facebook until monday


Why man? We told all the foos what was gonna happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Mayweather didn't exactly look incredible in there. He just looked like a guy who used a style that his foe was incapable of overcoming. It wasn't schooling, imo. It was just a matter of one guy doing what he had to do to win.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I told Quincy bitch ass Floyd would throw more punches than Manny!! Lmao


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Both fighters looked cautious in the early rounds, Mayweather more so IMO.

When Pacquaio buzzed him in the 3rd (4th?) round and Mayweather shelled up on the ropes instead of ducking and skipping away I thought he was hurt and his legs looked a bit shaky a couple of rounds later.

I wouldn't say anyone schooled or dominated anyone in there, Mayweather did what he had to do to win - avoiding Manny's punches and potshotting on retreat - and Manny kept coming after him but was rarely able to break through. Mayweather didn't look all that comfortable though, and Manny made him miss plenty of big punches.

It was a pretty boring fight IMO, usually the case when a fight has taken years to make - the build up often steeps the actual event in mediocrity.

116-112 is about right IMO.

PS - at the club I watched it at one guy asked his mates "Is it 3 or 5 minute rounds?" FFS atsch


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

well, i couldn't hear the commentary when i watched the fight, so i wasn't swayed by what was being said. Mayweather won the fight, but people are exagerrating his performance here, the fact is there were hardly any scoring punches landed by either fighter so literally half the rounds could have been scored for the other fighter by way of one more scoring punch being landed.

not a dominant performance by any stretch of the imagination. a win, but not deserving of a lot of posters sucking Floyd's cock. Maybe Manny didn't do enough, but jesus Floyd barely did enough either. shite fest.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

If only Pacquiao was 5/6 years younger this may have been exciting, but to me it was disappointing considering the hype and build up. It is obvious now that both guys need to retire for the good of the sport as neither guy has much left in the tank. Mayweather has one more fight, but the division is dead! there is no one out there for him to fight that would present anything new or dangerous.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Masterclass by the defensive wizard. #TBE #TeamMayweather


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Duran KO Floyd round 10.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Holy fuck, scroll through the Yahoo comments for some entertainment if you want to kill some time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No arguments here- 116-112. Pacquiao was mostly dictated to Mayweathers pace, there were brief moments he was out of Mayweathers control but he mostly fell into trying to fight Floyds fight. I just think Floyds style confusing a lot of casuals, who only saw pacquiao moving forward trying to press the action, no matter how masterful it may be, running away from the action is a bad look for boxing. All credit to Mayweather though, from a keen eye he really is a complete master with nearly impossible reflexes and vision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I told Quincy bitch ass Floyd would throw more punches than Manny!! Lmao


:lol: you were dead right. We kept telling them @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) that Floyd always reduces his opponents output


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

homebrand said:


> well, i couldn't hear the commentary when i watched the fight, so i wasn't swayed by what was being said. Mayweather won the fight, but people are exagerrating his performance here, the fact is there were hardly any scoring punches landed by either fighter so literally half the rounds could have been scored for the other fighter by way of one more scoring punch being landed.
> 
> not a dominant performance by any stretch of the imagination. a win, but not deserving of a lot of posters sucking Floyd's cock. Maybe Manny didn't do enough, but jesus Floyd barely did enough either. shite fest.


Or he forced Manny to fight at his pace in every round bar the 3 I gave to Pac. His lead right was effective and that was it really. Pac tasted that in the first minute or so and that was that. Same old.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> its been a helluva ride. recognize greatness when u see it!!! #TBE
> 
> S/O to my #MoneyTeam Patnas
> @bballchump11 @MichiganWarrior @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pimp C @FloydPatterson and any others i missed.
> ...


Easy work:deal


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: you were dead right. We kept telling them @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) that Floyd always reduces his opponents output


It helps when its 5 years to late and everyone considered pacquiao old and without that fire.. Specially after Marquez softened him up.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd is the better fighter, he was better tonight, better 5 years ago. He is better period.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> His feet aren't the same. He's linear now, straight in straight out.


Wasn't he always though?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Or he forced Manny to fight at his pace in every round bar the 3 I gave to Pac. His lead right was effective and that was it really. Pac tasted that in the first minute or so and that was that. Same old.


yes and no. this gets said a lot." he forced Manny to fight his fight'. but the truth is a good defensive fighter, who is not interested in engaging, is always going to produce that sort of fight. it's not that massive a achievement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> It helps when its 5 years to late and everyone considered pacquiao old and without that fire.. Specially after Marquez softened him up.


didn't prevent 67% of fans from picking Pacquiao to win


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweathers reaction at the end was hilarious. He knows he'll never be loved as a champ. he should just take consolidation in his money and impeccable record. Both of which the masses don't care about


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

PBF win
His nervousness was contagious this time around
Congrats. No rematch please


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Duran KO Floyd round 10.


Keep wishing on a fantasy fight


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> didn't prevent 67% of fans from picking Pacquiao to win


Casuals wanted pacquaio to win.. That's what the poll actually showed. It goes with the way money sells himself..

That many wanted him to lose.

Not his best win specially five years late, and being ktfo already.

Maidana was a better win and have a greater challenge..


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

:smile

[video]https://instagram.com/p/2Nad4kmNJb/[/video]


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

pac making excuses


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

post fight press conf is live on ESPN


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and that's why Arum wanted to stall for 5 years to cash out Pacquiao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> :smile
> 
> [video]https://instagram.com/p/2Nad4kmNJb/[/video]


That's a good one. Seriously, stay away from Danny Garcia, though. :lol:


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

homebrand said:


> yes and no. this gets said a lot." he forced Manny to fight his fight'. but the truth is a good defensive fighter, who is not interested in engaging, is always going to produce that sort of fight. it's not that massive a achievement.


yes and no, Maidana put it on him. He just wasn't skilled enough to close the show.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

look at this fucker without a single mark on his face. 


pacs also saying his shoulder was jacked or something.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

RDJ said:


> Wasn't he always though?


I don't know man, Around the Hatton slaughter when this fight should have happened he was able to create angles and throw almost simultaneously. But yeah, maybe always too small to fight the way he fights against May who is a bigger better version of JMM.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> @*Abraham*, probably time to pay up bro





Atlanta said:


> @*bballchump11*, did @*Abraham* send your money yet?





Emeritus said:


> LMFAO you know he will find some excuse though! :rofl





dyna said:


> @*Abraham*
> Pay up man





Atlanta said:


> If we see some psycho run into the ring in the next minute, we know who it is.


:rofl

And fuck you @Abraham, you fucking low life creep, have you thought about topping yourself yet, have a good hard think about it, it would be the biggest achievement of your sorry life, cunt.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

neither guy looks like they've been in a fight :yep


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> pac making excuses


Shit is hilarious. Always an excuse and to hear Arum talk about it is funny as hell.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> didn't prevent 67% of fans from picking Pacquiao to win


That's a popularity contest. Nothing more.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> No arguments here- 116-112. Pacquiao was mostly dictated to Mayweathers pace, there were brief moments he was out of Mayweathers control but he mostly fell into trying to fight Floyds fight. I just think Floyds style confusing a lot of casuals, who only saw pacquiao moving forward trying to press the action, no matter how masterful it may be, running away from the action is a bad look for boxing. All credit to Mayweather though, from a keen eye he really is a complete master with nearly impossible reflexes and vision.


How the fuck do you win a fight by running away? three or four clean potshots per round can't win a fight when they're answered back.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and that's why Arum wanted to stall for 5 years to cash out Pacquiao


Nothing but this
They both knew what the fuck they were doing
One more fight left for PBF, lets just enjoy it and move on


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> yes and no. this gets said a lot." he forced Manny to fight his fight'. but the truth is a good defensive fighter, who is not interested in engaging, is always going to produce that sort of fight. it's not that massive a achievement.


When you have casual fans screaming at the TV. "Stop running away you coward" you know something's not quite right.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Man, why with the excuses?...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Pac's team/Bop are saying Manny had a shoulder injury that basically prevented him from being as aggressive as he wanted to be


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

damn this dude stuck Bop. 

Asked how is it fair to the people who spent $100 or bought tickets to knowingly send an injured fighter into the event.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Nothing but this
> They both knew what the fuck they were doing
> One more fight left for PBF, lets just enjoy it and move on


yeah, I'll miss him once he's gone, but I'm glad it's just one more fight. I don't want some asshole like Khan stealing anything away from a 38 year old Floyd


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Honestly, i am surprised Mayweather has earned the fortune he has with his style. I mean yeah, he is constantly winning, but he doesn't bring any form of excitement to his fights like many of the greats did who were unbeaten like himself. At least with a semi-boring fighter like Klitschko there are a lot of the time potential knockouts in store, but with Mayweather it's the same old story, going through the motions, cruising to a points decision. How the fuck does a fighter like that earn the money he does? I suppose it's a hypocritical in some ways, because if i was a boxer i would want to limit the damage i receive, but there has to be some form of excitement to your style otherwise how do you garner interest from the general public? He seems to have done it, mainly through shit talking and hype, but the last few years it's been a real struggle to get interested in his fights, so i am surprised at the amount of people who still go to see him fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


> How the fuck do you win a fight by running away? three or four clean potshots per round can't win a fight when they're answered back.


I hate it but it's the rules, I hate giving Floyd the benefit when he's such a passive avoidant fighter but the scores cards show him winning.
Ring Generalship- He was dictating the pace of the fight. Where and when the engagements would occur and Minimizing the opponents strengths.
Clean Punching - Floyd was more accurate and landed more often. 
Effective Aggression- Wherever Floyd was aggressive he was effective, he was neutralizing mannys attacks. making him miss, catching him in spots.

It was a fairly close fight, Manny landed some great shots and had some good combinations on Floyd. Flomos going over board with their score cards but Floyd clearly won it IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd addressing the haters at the press conference


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I made out like a bandit tonight I'm going to enjoy this 7 day cruise I'm going on tomorrow.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Las Vegas Airport flooded with Private Jets


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Floyd saying that he is going to relinquish all titles... next fight might be in PBC....


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Floyd saying that he is going to relinquish all titles... next fight might be in PBC....


That was pretty surprising


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Floyd 9-3. Only round Pac clearly won was the 4th.

Floyd got off first. Landed way more even threw more. The jab and the right hand lead/counter punching made pac gunshy. Floyd was able to dodge pacs aggression or neutralize it effectively. he got caught a couple times. But ultimately he made another ATG look way worse then he is and that's something to be said. 

Everyone saying Floyd ran needs to stfu. It's pacs job to close the gap and cut off the ring. It's like dudes don't know what boxing is. It's called Out boxing.

If I was Floyd I may have thrown more uppercuts cuz pac was open to them all night.

Pac simply should have thrown more but we're not in there taking punches to the face like he was. Maybe his shoulder was busted but he throw combos just fine when Floyd was on the ropes so o can't say it affected him.

EOD, Floyd won. Shame on ESPN for bashing Floyd on the performance saying he isn't that great etc. name 1 fighter who's dominated his opposition on this level in these many weight classes with little punching power?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd said Manny wasn't the hardest opponent or hardest puncher he has faced, but he sees why he's great and that he tried making certain tricky moves that Floyd was able to counter since he has so much experience


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn TheMoneyTeam clothing makes $10 million in revenue a year


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Takamura said:


> Shame on ESPN for bashing Floyd on the performance saying he isn't that great etc. name 1 fighter who's dominated his opposition on this level in these many weight classes with little punching power?


Guys on Spanish ESPN were more critical on Manny that on Floyd...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I hate it but it's the rules, I hate giving Floyd the benefit when he's such a passive avoidant fighter but the scores cards show him winning.
> Ring Generalship- He was dictating the pace of the fight. Where and when the engagements would occur and Minimizing the opponents strengths.
> Clean Punching - Floyd was more accurate and landed more often.
> Effective Aggression- Wherever Floyd was aggressive he was effective, he was neutralizing mannys attacks. making him miss, catching him in spots.
> ...


Yeah, I got off the phone to one of Australia's best judges, Ben Kielty, just before I posted here, he had it almost the same as the two judges did, i just don't see it, he claims that many of the rounds were close and I grant that, I also see Pac was hurt a couple of times, as was Floyd. Ben made a comment about some of the very close rounds could have been 10-10 but these days that's discouraged and that the way fights are scored nowadays he would have to give those basically even rounds to Floyd.

I saw that Mayweather stopped Pacquiao from launching an all out assault but to say he dictated the fight is a stretch when Pac cut the ridiculously huge ring off effectively and keep Mayweather on the ropes looking to escape through a rat-run was very effective ring generalship, Manny made Floyd miss and cought him in spats too.

I know they fought today, however when (the old) amateur scoring system did not influence the pro scoring system Pac won that fight hands down.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DeLaHoya beat Mayweather also!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I have never seen Mayweather so aggressive. There was a point in the fight (I hope we get a gif.) where Mayweather totally sold out to try to catch Manny. I just don't understand the hate?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> damn TheMoneyTeam clothing makes $10 million in revenue a year


Only a raging *** would be preoccupied with that.:bart


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd showing off his $100,000,000 check on ESPN and he said he's going on FirstTake Monday to talk shit to Skip Bayless :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Floyd said he's going on First Take on Monday lmao I'm down for that


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> I have never seen Mayweather so aggressive. There was a point in the fight (I hope we get a gif.) where Mayweather totally sold out to try to catch Manny. I just don't understand the hate?


Mate, I will say, Mayweather went on the front foot effectively during that fight, and looked good doing it, he should have done it more, he hurt Manny when he did so.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


Bayless actually saved Manny's ass tonight. Floyd wanted to beat his ass in the inside, but Bayless kept breaking them apart


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

People always gotta find a way to level out Mayweather. :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> People always gotta find a way to level out Mayweather. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

When all's said and done, irregardless of the actual score, it was a relatively good, close fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

the entrance selfie


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DBerry said:


>


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Someone link me to a video!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

DBerry said:


> When all's said and done, irregardless of the actual score, it was a relatively good, close fight.


Only that it wasn't
Could have been close. Could have been a shut out. Could have been a KO.
Truth is, PBF won most rounds over Manny's (and his corner) poor planning


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Someone link me to a video!


Simon....don't want to break the CHB rules PM me if you need a link.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Trail said:


> Simon....don't want to break the CHB rules PM me if you need a link.


Im not asking for an illegal live stream, I'm after a video of a fight thats already happened. No rules broken there.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Im not asking for an illegal live stream, I'm after a video of a fight thats already happened. No rules broken there.


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Trail said:


> I'll send you a PM.


Reported!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

29.9 Million PPV Buys!! That's fucking crazy!!!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Reported!


If you were a boxing freak you'd have been up all night watching the fight...you could have left your newborn sucking on your missus's tits while you were tripping your tits off watching the fight...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Trail said:


> If you were a boxing freak you'd have been up all night watching the fight...you could have left your newborn sucking on your missus's tits while you were tripping your tits off watching the fight...


Glad I didn't by the sounds of things. Cheers!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> 29.9 Million PPV Buys!! That's fucking crazy!!!


according to who?

edit:
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/pay-view-problems-pop-prior-mayweather-pacquiao-fight/story?id=30763566


> Between the two fighters, they had sold 29.9 million PPV buys and made $1.55 billion in PPV revenue.


They mean all time


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> according to who?
> 
> edit:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/pay-view-problems-pop-prior-mayweather-pacquiao-fight/story?id=30763566
> ...


My bad, got too excited. :lol:

I wonder what the final numbers would be? You thinking 4 mil?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn TheMoneyTeam clothing makes $10 million in revenue a year


I find that hard to believe.
Extremely hard to believe.

Time for Floyd to start licensing out his image and trying to go to Nike, Rebook, Addidas, or Under Armour to be a official spokesman for their brand and make TMT a part of it.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Floyd won, tbe and stuff.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Manny's defence impressed me tbh, he made it difficult for Floyd but Floyd didn't make any openings for himself and the very few times he came forward Manny looked uncomfortable. He should of been more dominant.

It's hard to know how Floyd's managed those PPV numbers, he just doesn't transcend the sport. My missus who's a casual wanted to watch last night 'This was boring why didn't you tell me he was so boring. He's undefeated because he takes himself out of the fight isn't he?' Then she began to mock his dancing.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find that hard to believe.
> Extremely hard to believe.
> 
> Time for Floyd to start licensing out his image and trying to go to Nike, Rebook, Addidas, or Under Armour to be a official spokesman for their brand and make TMT a part of it.


I could have sworn I saw the Burger King mascot walking to the ring with Floyd's entourage. He also did a cheap Coca Cola plug during the post fight conference.

... How did you like the Spurs game last night? That was my undercard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I could have sworn I saw the Burger King mascot walking to the ring with Floyd's entourage. He also did a cheap Coca Cola plug during the post fight conference.
> 
> ... How did you like the Spurs game last night? That was my undercard.


Didn't see the fight.

Check out the bball thread, me and SSledge were in there.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Manny's defence impressed me tbh, he made it difficult for Floyd but Floyd didn't make any openings for himself and the very few times he came forward Manny looked uncomfortable. He should of been more dominant.
> 
> It's hard to know how Floyd's managed those PPV numbers, he just doesn't transcend the sport. My missus who's a casual wanted to watch last night 'This was boring why didn't you tell me he was so boring. He's undefeated because he takes himself out of the fight isn't he?' Then she began to mock his dancing.


She's a female, its sorta given that she DKSAB but what the fuck is your excuse?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd says he is going to relinquish all his belts on Monday.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Tbh there's hardly any at welter left for him.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

browsing said:


> She's a female, its sorta given that she DKSAB but what the fuck is your excuse?


Someone's a butthurt Flomo. Most people even hardcore fans find Floyd boring, get over it.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Time for Floyd to start licensing out his image and trying to go to Nike, Rebook, Addidas, or Under Armour to be a official spokesman for their brand and make TMT a part of it.


The Social Justice Warriors have made that unfeasible.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find that hard to believe.
> Extremely hard to believe.
> 
> Time for Floyd to start licensing out his image and trying to go to Nike, Rebook, Addidas, or Under Armour to be a official spokesman for their brand and make TMT a part of it.


No sponsor will go near Floyd. Who would want someone representing their brand who is vouching for murdering bastard Suge Knight? Who Batters his wife? Stands up for other wife beaters? Who goes on homophobic insults about fighters, racist rants about Pacquiao? Sued for slandering allegations?

Would anyone honestly buy anything Floyd was trying to sell them? He's one of the most disingenuous public figures next to a politician. He is certainly a disliked athlete, it's that simple. The shit that comes out of his mouth is often reprehensible and most of all what he stands for and his behaviour. He would need a complete image over haul if he were to try be a representative of a brand.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Las Vegas Airport flooded with Private Jets


i almost feel bad for the man with the little dinky jet next to the lower wall of the building. Wonder if he has Jet envy?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> No sponsor will go near Floyd. Who would want someone representing their brand who is vouching for murdering bastard Suge Knight? Who Batters his wife? Stands up for other wife beaters? Who goes on homophobic insults about fighters, racist rants about Pacquiao? Sued for slandering allegations?
> 
> Would anyone honestly buy anything Floyd was trying to sell them? He's one of the most disingenuous public figures next to a politician. He is certainly a disliked athlete, it's that simple. The shit that comes out of his mouth is often reprehensible and most of all what he stands for and his behaviour. He would need a complete image over haul if he were to try be a representative of a brand.


Floyd will sell to young and mid-class blacks, if you want them you will pay for Floyd. 
If your argument is what money do they have, it would be in the area of 1.1 trillion dollars for blacks in the US.
Just something to think about.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> i almost feel bad for the man with the little dinky jet next to the lower wall of the building. Wonder if he has Jet envy?


:rofl :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> The Social Justice Warriors have made that unfeasible.


Floyds just not a likable athlete, has a bad character assessment by the public and seems to relish the fact he's hated somehow makes money off it.

Not to mention he's an unsafe bet outside of vegas, it's only a matter of time before he ends up in trouble again.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Someone's a butthurt Flomo.* Most people even hardcore fans find Floyd boring,* get over it.


lol, that reverse psychology don't mean shit around here son,

we the TMT over here, TBE over here, 48-0 over here :franklin bama Hardcore Floyd fans are fascinated with how he always finds a way to win no matter who the opponent is and yall can't take it.



> *Most people even hardcore fans find Floyd boring,*


Just like a lot of 90s Bull fans find the Bulls boring right? or the Pat's fans find the Pat's boring right?






Skills pay the bills.

Teach your ol'girl to appreciate boxing after you learn it yourself and holla back at me bruh.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd will sell to young and mid-class blacks, if you want them you will pay for Floyd.
> If your argument is what money do they have, it would be in the area of 1.1 trillion dollars for blacks in the US.
> Just something to think about.


:lol: you already see he doesn't grasp boxing , don't expect him to understand marketing or economics.

Floyd doing 10 mil in rev without any sponsorship help is astonishing. The brand is basically selling itself.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol: you already see he doesn't grasp boxing , don't expect him to understand marketing or economics.
> 
> Floyd doing 10 mil in rev without any sponsorship help is astonishing. The brand is basically selling itself.


Who said he doesn't generate money? The 10 Mill figure is suspect to say the least ButvJust because he can make money that doesn't mean Nike or Adidas would want his face on their brand.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd will sell to young and mid-class blacks, if you want them you will pay for Floyd.
> If your argument is what money do they have, it would be in the area of 1.1 trillion dollars for blacks in the US.
> Just something to think about.


I would like to see more quality merch from TMT but I just don't see any major sporting brand supporting it. There's no doubt a market there but his career is practically over. Whats the point


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Who said he doesn't generate money? The 10 Mill figure is suspect to say the least ButvJust because he can make money that doesn't mean *Nike or Adidas would want his face on their brand*.


Their lose.

Floyd's doing just fine as it is. He's already more paid than any of their athletes they already sponsor. You need to learn how money works.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Manny's defence impressed me tbh


Manny was less hittable than I expected him to be too.
Although I wouldn't say it was only cuz of his defensive skills - it was amplified by a combination of Floyd not willing to commit fully to his punches, threat of power and a southpaw stance.

I'd say his boxing is underrated a bit - he's not a technician by any means but can box at a respectable level using his physical attributes.



Powerpuncher said:


> Floyd didn't make any openings for himself and the very few times he came forward Manny looked uncomfortable. He should of been more dominant.


Yup, I'd say Floyd could have bullied Pac more - but was wary of Manny's power - which was surprising to me, at least - Floyd clearly respected his power, despite Manny not being the puncher he once was.

And, of course, Floyd's mindset played it's part - like we've discussed before - very robotic/no risk at all/no mistakes at all.

He basically pulled a combination of Wlad and old Hop against Manny - aided by a good deal of athleticism.



Powerpuncher said:


> My missus who's a casual wanted to watch last night 'This was boring why didn't you tell me he was so boring. He's undefeated because he takes himself out of the fight isn't he?' Then she began to mock his dancing.


Some of my friends who are casuals asked me about this fight - Did you hear, this funny asian dude fights this black guy who runs? Should we watch it?
I told them - no, guys, you wouldn't like it.
Some of them still watched it though - all of them said - what kind of shit is this? What's with all the running and not fighting at all? Should have given the win to the little guy who fights. Boring fight.

And plenty of hardcore fans dislike his style too.

Never mind the fact, that Floyd acts like a bitch/cunt/etc most of the time - jealousy is not the only reason people dislike him.

Hardcore fans are too hardcore sometimes - and that's a deficiency - you have to be able to assess fights/boxing from all points of view not just masturbating furiously over Rigo's side-steps.



Powerpuncher said:


> It's hard to know how Floyd's managed those PPV numbers, he just doesn't transcend the sport.


He doesn't.

I thought about it too.

He was never exciting to the casuals, regardless of what his fans say.
And no, his charisma is shit - he's annoying mostly, nothing more.

I'd say it was combination of things with him, unlike, say, Pac or Tyson that are easily explainable.

American, once in a generation talent, heavyweight's decline, springboard Oscar, lack of ATG (from both business and boxing point of views) competition, very smart career, outstanding discipline, rise of social media, perfection of PPV model, appropriate opposition.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


This literally happened during Viruet-Duran I

Skip to 37:30





Floyd-Pacman was just a poor mans Duran-Viruet I.
Also Viruet won that fight :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Their lose.
> 
> Floyd's doing just fine as it is. He's already more paid than any of their athletes they already sponsor. You need to learn how money works.


Almost all of Mayweathers fortune comes from fight earnings. He has the fight game worked out but thats where his appeal pretty much ends. Maybe he could try reboot Mayweather Records


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Manny was less hittable than I expected him to be too.
> Although I wouldn't say it was only cuz of his defensive skills - it was amplified by a combination of Floyd not willing to commit fully to his punches, threat of power and a southpaw stance.
> 
> I'd say his boxing is underrated a bit - he's not a technician by any means but can box at a respectable level using his physical attributes.
> ...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He doesn't
> 
> I thought about it too.
> 
> ...


Mayweather gets high numbers because of the marketing. He has a proper glamour event created to make his fights more interesting. Lights, vegas, celebrities, wealth, luxury lifestyle, popular musicians supporting him. Every camera angle, Showtime 4-part documentaries are carefully created to boost interest for fights. The opponents he chooses are carefully chosen for their ability to make more PPV buys. His rivalry with Pacquiao has kept him immensely more relevant for the past 5-6 years. I've always said that was a mutual business decision from the start but thats just my theory.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

A friend of me watched a livestream too.
We were both as annoyed by the the constant lagging and the fight just lacking.

His whole system of the shoulder roll and shit is perfect to fight an orthodox fighter but it just doesn't work against Southpaws.
Against a southpaw Floyd is just rather one-dimensional and lacking.



Spoiler



I just have to mention Wlad here



I don't really care that Floyd outlanded Manny 2:1 on compubox and even threw more punches.
It was just an ugly negative performance.



Spoiler



Atleast with Wlad if he clinches I can imagine myself in the position of power and keeping the black man down



Lets just hope we we will get a more exciting p4p #1 is the near future.
I just hope the cruiserweight division can take off in the USA


Spoiler



Don't know if counting on Huck is very smart


 and then we're ready to rumble.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vic said:


> PopÃ³ Freitas saying that the decision was unfair, cÂ´mon PopÃ³! atsch


Lomachenko says Pac won.

Kovalev says Pac looked shit.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Lomachenko says Pac won.
> 
> Kovalev says Pac looked shit.


Loma said that? @*Dealt_with* :rlydoe:rlydoe

Skip Bayless had a meltdown on twitter too

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

Announcers biased for Mayweather. Don't let them sway you.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

As he showed on First Take, Roy Jones is such a Mayweather fan.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

Mayweather doing a great job of ACTING like he won. BUT WHAT DID HE REALLY DO THAT WAS IMPRESSIVE? MANNY UNMARKED!!!

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

I have it 115-113 PACQUIAO. But of course, this is his home ring, hometown, home state. Announcers biased.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

I don't want to hear stats. Eyes tell me Pacq won 7 rounds to Mayweather's 5. Mayweather trying to TALK his way to victory.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

All these media ppl saying "clear win" picked Mayweather to win. Tricked by Mayweather's theatrics. All smoke and mirrors.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

Pacquiao just went 12 rounds with Mr. 48-0 and looks like he's ready to go for a jog.

  *Skip BaylessVerified account * â€@*RealSkipBayless* 

Floyd didn't do nuthin'. Sums it up. See you Monday.

:haye


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd didn't move nearly as much as he did against Guerrero or Maidana in the rematch. He was relatively flat footed for the most part.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Floyd didn't move nearly as much as he did against Guerrero or Maidana in the rematch. He was relatively flat footed for the most part.


Shouldn't that have played into Manny's hand? Ala Cotto, Dela Hoya, Margacheato? Shouldn't a flat footed Floyd have been brutalized as much as these guys were? If not, why?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Lomachenko says Pac won.
> 
> Kovalev says Pac looked shit.


I heard DLH and Tyson also said PAc won. But those two are Floyd haters so gotta be expected.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> 29.9 Million PPV Buys!! That's fucking crazy!!!


Crazy and most likely false tbf lol


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I heard DLH and Tyson also said PAc won. But those two are Floyd haters so gotta be expected.


No need to make shit up, bro.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mike-tyson-feels-mayweather-looks-invincible-now--90572


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> No need to make shit up, bro.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mike-tyson-feels-mayweather-looks-invincible-now--90572


I said _I heard_ pendejo, I didnÂ´t make up anything.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> I said _I heard_ pendejo, I didnÂ´t make up anything.


No need to get nasty, bro.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> No need to get nasty, bro.


Pendejo is that bad of a word ? Sorry :lol:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Pendejo is that bad of a word ? Sorry :lol:


It can be. :rofl :cheers


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> It can be. :rofl :cheers


Lo siento then, it was a casual that said to me that Tyson scored for PAcquiao, maybe he confused Tyson with Holyfield (who I read here that scored for Pacquiao)


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

browsing said:


> lol, that reverse psychology don't mean shit around here son,
> 
> we the TMT over here, TBE over here, 48-0 over here :franklin bama Hardcore Floyd fans are fascinated with how he always finds a way to win no matter who the opponent is and yall can't take it.
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious, you've never boxed. That's why understand boxing techniques you masterbate to Floyd Mayweather posters that are plastered all over your walls and throw a fit when someone insults your hero. And best ever, I'm not convinced he'd beat his daddy prime for prime


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fight was thoroughly mediocre in the predictable way i was really hoping it would manage to avoid.Both these guys have seriously benefited from a weak era to still be at the very top this high in weight and so late in age.Neither are great fighters any more and haven't been for a good few years now.

If you want a good laugh watch this and something like McCallum vs Kalambay II back to back.There you'll see a fight between two mid-30s fighters putting out more effort and chops in 3-4 rounds than these two managed in 12.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

the scoring during this thread was hilarious

:lol:


:verysad:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bill Jincock said:


> Fight was thoroughly mediocre in the predictable way i was really hoping it would manage to avoid.Both these guys have seriously benefited from a weak era to still be at the very top this high in weight and so late in age.Neither are great fighters any more and haven't been for a good few years now.


You're obviously a Pac fan.

Probably a russian racist too.

TBE!



Bill Jincock said:


> If you want a good laugh watch this and something like McCallum vs Kalambay II back to back.There you'll see a fight between two mid-30s fighters putting out more effort and chops in 3-4 rounds than these two managed in 12.


Mayweather's career-set is all I need in my life.

That and a toilet paper with a smiling Floyd.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Manny was less hittable than I expected him to be too.
> Although I wouldn't say it was only cuz of his defensive skills - it was amplified by a combination of Floyd not willing to commit fully to his punches, threat of power and a southpaw stance.
> 
> I'd say his boxing is underrated a bit - he's not a technician by any means but can box at a respectable level using his physical attributes.


I think I've underrated Manny's defensive ability, I mean at times it's terrible but tonight he hardly made any mistakes. Which I said he needed to win, but then he didn't press the action as much as I'd have expected, which in turn he also needed.

But yea Floyd looking for the perfect punch and only committing when there was one while not setting anything up was so negative.



Lester1583 said:


> Yup, I'd say Floyd could have bullied Pac more - but was wary of Manny's power - which was surprising to me, at least - Floyd clearly respected his power, despite Manny not being the puncher he once was.
> 
> And, of course, Floyd's mindset played it's part - like we've discussed before - very robotic/no risk at all/no mistakes at all.
> 
> He basically pulled a combination of Wlad and old Hop against Manny - aided by a good deal of athleticism.


I do think the whole talk of him being scared of Manny seems to be true, he boxed scared and lacked his usual confidence. Wlad does too really, it's cautious, tense, it works but it's unspectacular. At least Wlad doubles and trebles the jab and comes forward though.

You see Floyd being overly cautious when he feels a genuine threat, you saw against Castillo 2, you saw it against DLH and you saw it last night. It's almost surprising he was more aggressive against Corrales and Judah. But he'd sparred with them prior so I suppose he knew what he could do against them.

Stylistically the issue last night was the shoulder roll guard left his right easy to see coming, while it's usually hidden against orthodox fighters. In turn his left hook was hidden and he could have got it going from the angles but he barely threw it, which was a mistake as we saw Marquez have plenty of success with the lead left hook and lead left uppercuts. To get the right hand going he really needed to step over and maybe cock it. Everyone who said Floyd struggles with southpaws was right and there's noway I can see him beating Whitaker, which I previously saw as a 50-50 fight.



Lester1583 said:


> Some of my friends who are casuals asked me about this fight - Did you hear, this funny asian dude fights this black guy who runs? Should we watch it?
> I told them - no, guys, you wouldn't like it.
> Some of them still watched it though - all of them said - what kind of shit is this? What's with all the running and not fighting at all? Should have given the win to the little guy who fights. Boring fight.
> 
> ...


I really didn't think it'd be that bad. I mean he should of been able to do better than Marquez shouldn't he?

Well allot of his fans aren't really boxing fans are they. It's not like they've ever watched Kalambay or Loche and marvel at their skills. They only want to watch TBE who incidentally can't actually double a jab.



Lester1583 said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> I thought about it too.
> 
> ...


It's all those things that have seen his stars align. He's very fortunate to be in this era because he wouldn't have made big paydays in the 80s or 90s and would probably often be undercard fighter more often than not and he'd be forced to take the big fights to highlight. However he may have been a better boxer because of all of that or perhaps he loses.

But like you say he's been in a weak era without an American HW. He's by far the best American. There's now a larger black middle class. And boxings now a soap opera with it's 24/7s with Floyd as the pantomime villain instead of a sport you can actually watch every week. Essentially the package has become a pantomime.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> It's pretty obvious, you've never boxed. That's why understand boxing techniques you masterbate to Floyd Mayweather posters that are plastered all over your walls and throw a fit when someone insults your hero. And best ever, I*'m not convinced he'd beat his daddy prime for prime*


Now I wouldn't necessarily argue with you on that point. I don't think Floyd would beat SRL either, but I'd give him Duran and maybe Hearns.

I'm in love with boxing as a science, thus my like for Floyd, he is without a doubt the iron-chinned Grandmaster of Boxing-Fu, but that doesn't mean he's unbeatable, it just means your best chance at beating him is out boxing him or having that throwback fighting spirit in you.

TBE isn't an absolute, it's a mindframe, and its the mindframe that made Floyd who he is today and I can respect it, all great competitors and businessmen are sociopaths and that TBE mindset is a necessary ingredient in driving Floyd to excel where others fail. bama

And nah, you're off yet again. Your observations skills are awful because I've been trained as a boxer (under an actual coach) and I'm a practitioner of Kung Fu, specifically Wing Chun and I've already stated this fact on numerous occasions.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I know in r4 all that Mayhate dudes got live as hell!!


But then R5 chilled them out

and that opening to R6 had them like :shifty:


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

dyna said:


> His whole system of the shoulder roll and shit is perfect to fight an orthodox fighter but it just doesn't work against Southpaws.
> Against a southpaw Floyd is just rather one-dimensional and lacking.


If he circled to his right with his lead foot inside and stepping his attacks too his left, then it would of worked. Because he's moving to his left with his lead foot outside he struggles to get his right hand off as it's an unnatural position. Hard to relearn your footwork for 1 fight though ofcourse.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

dyna said:


> His whole system of the shoulder roll and shit is perfect to fight an orthodox fighter but it just doesn't work against Southpaws.
> Against a southpaw Floyd is just rather one-dimensional and lacking.


If he circled to his right with his lead foot inside and stepping his attacks too his left, then it would of worked. Because he's moving to his left with his lead foot outside he struggles to get his right hand off as it's an unnatural position. Hard to relearn your footwork for 1 fight though ofcourse.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> Against a southpaw Floyd is just rather one-dimensional and lacking.


:lol:

And yet Floyd has beaten ever southpaw he's faced handily.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> And yet Floyd has beaten ever southpaw he's faced handily.


Because he's an ATG talent and besides Manny the southpaws he's fought weren't greats.
Aaron Pryor has also beaten every south-paw he ever faced but he was also lacking against southpaws.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I find that hard to believe.
> Extremely hard to believe.
> 
> Time for Floyd to start licensing out his image and trying to go to Nike, Rebook, Addidas, or Under Armour to be a official spokesman for their brand and make TMT a part of it.


I can believe it. I see a lot of TMT clothing going around and they had some in Cumberland mall and sold out of them. I agree with you though that he should sell the brand after he's 49-0 and the brand appreciates in value


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> Because he's an ATG talent and besides Manny the southpaws he's fought weren't greats.
> Aaron Pryor has also beaten every south-paw he ever faced but he was also lacking against southpaws.


ATG Talent *with ATG Skills*.

Talent's not enough any sport whatsoever, never has been, never will be.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill Jincock said:


> Fight was thoroughly mediocre in the predictable way i was really hoping it would manage to avoid.Both these guys have seriously benefited from a weak era to still be at the very top this high in weight and so late in age.Neither are great fighters any more and haven't been for a good few years now.
> 
> If you want a good laugh watch this and something like McCallum vs Kalambay II back to back.There you'll see a fight between two mid-30s fighters putting out more effort and chops in 3-4 rounds than these two managed in 12.


A+ post.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> I do think the whole talk of him being scared of Manny seems to be true, he boxed scared and lacked his usual confidence.


Hop-Jones.



Powerpuncher said:


> I really didn't think it'd be that bad. I mean he should of been able to do better than Marquez shouldn't he?


I wasn't expecting much from Manny but I was slightly disappointed by Floyd's performance.

Not even cuz it was overly cautious - that "I'm gonna go all tyson on Pac's ass" talk was obviously just a talk.
But cuz he didn't look as dominant and confident in winning as plenty thought he would.

It didn't look like "yeah, now you're understand why I would have always beaten Pac - I've had his number just like I have everybody else's number, I'm that good".

He won and won cleanly but never gave you an impression of say Whitaker-Chavez - like "yeah, it may look competitive to some/you can give rounds to my opponent but I'm in control, I got this bitch".

He clearly was the bigger, stronger man but I'd say he's not as sure in his chin/ability to walk through Pac as his fans are - even though he could have probably done that - although, like we've discussed already, it's not really in Floyd's nature to take unnecessary (any) risks.

And he never looked better than Marquez 3 even, let alone putting some kind of boxing masterclass.
Floyd has declined obviously but I'd say _physically_ he still had enough left to pull a better win over this version Pacquiao.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Hop-Jones.


The second fight? It's erased from my memory.



Lester1583 said:


> I wasn't expecting much from Manny but I was slightly disappointed by Floyd's performance.
> 
> Not even cuz it was overly cautious - that "I'm gonna go all tyson on Pac's ass" talk was obviously just a talk.
> But cuz he didn't look as dominant and confident in winning as plenty thought he would.
> ...


Yea I'd go with all of that, the fact he could have done better is the most irritating issue, but that's Floyd. TBF I'm nitpicking and judging him on his work after WW over the age of 30 which is a standard we don't apply to Robinson or Armstrong or Pep etc Floyd like Lennox is 1 of the few is 1 of the few that's managed to find a happy ending in boxing, which is what we complain about other boxers not having.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

browsing said:


> Now I wouldn't necessarily argue with you on that point. I don't think Floyd would beat SRL either, but I'd give him Duran and maybe Hearns.


Hearns would be way too big for him, see Hearns with Bradley here, the difference in range and power and the fact no one really ever outboxed him makes him a nightmare for Floyd.






In a way it's not fair because physically Floyd was at his best from 130 to 140. Duran I'd say I'd give Floyd a slight advantage. Duran had issues with movers past his prime against Leonard and Benitez, in his prime I'm not sure, but I think he still does.



browsing said:


> I'm in love with boxing as a science, thus my like for Floyd, he is without a doubt the iron-chinned Grandmaster of Boxing-Fu, but that doesn't mean he's unbeatable, it just means your best chance at beating him is out boxing him or having that throwback fighting spirit in you.
> 
> TBE isn't an absolute, it's a mindframe, and its the mindframe that made Floyd who he is today and I can respect it, all great competitors and businessmen are sociopaths and that TBE mindset is a necessary ingredient in driving Floyd to excel where others fail..


I think it's a bit of a marketing gimic and a bit of Floyd's ego, I'm not sure Floyd really believes it but he's up there.

If you're a Floyd fan, Kalambay is probably the most similar elite boxer and as I say his match with McCallum is a classic. Similarly you can see issues that boxers using the shoulder roll have against southpaws when athletic freak of nature Nunn ko's him.

Toney is arguably the most naturally talented shoulder roll king but wasted away his potential despite great displays at times.

Loche at his best is similar but not as versatile as he's very left handed but worth a watch.

George Benton is a boxer no Floyd fan should ignore. He's very similar in his skillset, he was robbed a fair few times and didn't get a fair shake like many technicians. But he went on to train Pernell Whitaker, Meldrick Taylor, Holyfield, McCallum, Lockridge and is arguably the best trainer ever.

Whitaker, Benitez and Pep aren't as similar but all master boxers


----------



## Elias (Jan 17, 2015)

So how many rounds does everyone think the fight would have lasted if Pacquiao was fully fit?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Elias said:


> So how many rounds does everyone think the fight would have lasted if Pacquiao was fully fit?


:franklin


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Lomachenko says Pac won.


Vasya watched the fight live.

He rewatched it and scored it for Floyd - 116-112.

The most shocking thing about all this is that he rewatched this crap.

His heart truly can't be questioned anymore - I'm convinced he's a man of steel.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Vasya watched the fight live.
> 
> He rewatched it and scored it for Floyd - 116-112.
> 
> ...


It wasnt that bad, or bad at all for that matter, stop trolling


----------

